# iBasso P2



## HiFlight

I just yesterday received a production version of the new P2. It is an exquisite litte amp, complete with leather cover and the same classy case style as the D1. 

 The amp is about the size of a pack of regular cigarettes, measuring about 3.25" long X 2.75 wide X 1" thick. This does not include the length of the volume knob.

 The amplifier section has been developed to take adavantage of 4-channel architecture, which means that the preamp and amp sections in both left and right channels are isolated from each other. 

 Further embellishments include a 3-setting gain switch permitting gain choices of 0, 3 and 10. There is also a 3 position bass boost that offers boosts of 0, 3 db, and 6 db. The boost effect is very natural sounding and does not in any way color male voices or midbass. Both of these selectors are on the rear of the case, leaving the face of the amp very tidy. 

 The P2 is powered by 2 small lithium ion batteries that will power it for about 15 hours. Recharge time is about 2.5-3 hours, with the status indicated by 2 small LED lights on the back of the amp. Opamps sockets are PDIP, so standard opamps as well as SOIC opamps that are mounted on adapters can be used. Only dual-channel opamps can be used in the P2. 

 The amp is very receptive to opamp rolling, and I spent quite a bit of fun 
 time playing with different combinations. The delivered opamps were one each LT1364 and NE5532. 

 Overall, the sound is very expansive, with deep bass and smooth, detailed highs. Out of the box, I do believe that the sound was better than my D1 prior to rolling opamps and installing Black Gate caps.

 I don't know for sure, but I would assume that this would likely be the amp section in the upcoming D2 or something very similar

 I don't know what the pricing of this amp will be, but details will be forthcoming from iBasso in the very near future, I am sure. 

 Although there are many choices available for a small basic amp, based on my impressions of the sound quality and superb finish, the P2 should be a major contender in this niche.


----------



## jamato8

Hey! You gotta camera? Take some different angles, please?>>> :^)


----------



## poo

Bit of info from the site...

D2 R&D Report

 Can someone help me understand how the P2 differs from the D1? Is it a direct upgrade/higher end/lower end model? Is it smaller? I presume the 4ch architecture mentioned differs from the D1?

 And an image...


----------



## Dual

.


----------



## HiFlight

The P2 differs from the D1 in that it is much smaller, has a different amp design, and is an amp only and does not include any digital inputs. The picture is a pre-production photo. The production amp has a similar high-quality faceplate design and logo as does the D1. It is a very attractive amp. The sound belies the size as it sounds like a much larger amp. As I mentioned in the first post of the thread, it has a very expansive soundstage.

 The engineering report refers to the upcoming D2, not the P2.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Can you give some comments when pairing the P2 with your cowon D2?


----------



## Bozz_Keren

yes i'm hoping some impression with cowon D2, as i'm using it too


----------



## itsborken

answered above, sorry


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can you give some comments when pairing the P2 with your cowon D2?_

 

Well, the comparison is apples to oranges as the cowan D2 is an MP3 player whereas the iBasso P2 is strickly a portable amp. There is no comparison in sound, the P2 has far and away the best amplifier. Combined with the gain and bass enhance switches, it sound very good with any source that I have tried. The D2 sound much better when used as a source than it does without amplification. I find the highs to be strident in the D2 unless I use some EQ.


----------



## poo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The engineering report refers to the upcoming D2, not the P2._

 

It does indeed - sorry about that and thanks for pointing it out! I didn't realise there was a P2 _and_ D2 on the way...


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, the comparison is apples to oranges as the cowan D2 is an MP3 player whereas the iBasso P2 is strickly a portable amp. There is no comparison in sound, the P2 has far and away the best amplifier. Combined with the gain and bass enhance switches, it sound very good with any source that I have tried. The D2 sound much better when used as a source than it does without amplification. I find the highs to be strident in the D2 unless I use some EQ._

 

Sorry if it is misleading. I mean your comment when using ( I mean "pairing" , not "compairing" ) the Cowon D2 + P2. Just because I'm looking for an ultra-portable amp for my D2.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry if it is misleading. I mean your comment when using ( I mean "pairing" , not "compairing" ) the Cowon D2 + P2. Just because I'm looking for an ultra-portable amp for my D2._

 

It pairs up very well with the D2. Sound is good and the size of each is very similar, with the D2 being slightly smaller in all dimensions. (my D2 is housed in a leather case, as is the P2)


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It pairs up very well with the D2. Sound is good and the size of each is very similar, with the D2 being slightly smaller in all dimensions. (my D2 is housed in a leather case, as is the P2)_

 

Thanks HiFlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sound really engaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to seeing it now


----------



## HiFlight

I will try to post some pictures of the P2 inside and out this evening.


----------



## HiFlight

Here are some pictures of the new iBasso P2: 

























 Notice that the opamp closest to the batteries is not a buffer. It is a channel 3/4 opamp. The buffers are located between the opamps and the input and output jacks. Vertical black transistors. The opamp in IC2 is not real critical, most any dual opamp will work. 

 I have replaced the 2 22uf electrolytic caps behind the on/off switch with Blackgate 47uf Hi-Q caps and am currently using an AD8599 opamp for LR. I am not finished rolling opamps in this amp yet!


----------



## jamato8

Nice looking. Thanks for posting the images. I still don't like the leather cover. How is the sound shaping up?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice looking. Thanks for posting the images. I still don't like the leather cover. How is the sound shaping up?_

 

The sound is very good. I am now using a THS4032 in LR and an ADA4841-2 in IC2. This is a very nice little amp. I have yet to need the bass gain switch. Even my HD650s are driven nicely with the gain switch set to 3. (The middle position)

 I also added another pix showing the P2 and D1 side-by-side.


----------



## Bozz_Keren

nice pic HiFlight


----------



## basman

why Ibasso dont put some information on their website? 

 when this amp will be available?

 Thanks


----------



## HiFlight

It should be out very soon. This is the final production version, I believe.


----------



## basman

So this amp will be released together with D2? oh my oh my wallet starts to bleed again!


----------



## mrarroyo

Nice pics Ron, I specially like that it is only an amp. Some of us do not need to carry a DAC everyday, and that allows for an smaller footprint, longer battery life, hopefully better component selection. My P2 should arrive on Wednesday and I can't wait to roll op-amps as well.

 Currently the D1 is my favorite amp, although a bit big for truly portable. I would like to get the new Reference board from Dr. Xin so I could compare it w/ the D1.


----------



## antonyfirst

Very very curious about this amp. I wonder if it will beat the amp section of the modded D1.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *antonyfirst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very very curious about this amp. I wonder if it will beat the amp section of the modded D1._

 

Comparing the P2 with the AD8620 in IC1 and ADA4841-2 in IC2 with my D1 configured with OPA 627s on a 2>1 adapter and the LME 49720 for buffers, I can hear very little difference between the two except that the highs are a bit brighter with the D1. I am using the D1 DAC optical input for both amps. 

 Keep in mind that I have several hundred hours on my D1 and perhaps 3 or 4 on the P2!


----------



## Podster

Chassis size is very nice on that P2 and that face plate looks bullit proof


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Podster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Chassis size is very nice on that P2 and that face plate looks bullit proof_

 

It is an exquisitly constructed little amp that sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## Podster

I'm hoping this amp comes in under $200.00 so the Mini^3, MiniBox E+ and C&C XO have more compitition


----------



## jamato8

I will have one later this week and anticipate comparing it to a well broken in Reverence and other amps.


----------



## jamato8

Hey, Hey! The P2 showed up. I am amazed at some of the shipping speeds from China. Brand new the unit is clean and clear. The gain switch is a nice and an effective option. Of course much more listening and time on the unit now for impressions but it sounds better than a lot of units I have heard from the beginning.

 At $139.00 this is a very nice buy. The sound belies the price. Great fun these days.


----------



## Podster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, Hey! The P2 showed up. I am amazed at some of the shipping speeds from China. Brand new the unit is clean and clear. The gain switch is a nice and an effective option. Of course much more listening and time on the unit now for impressions but it sounds better than a lot of units I have heard from the beginning.

 At $139.00 this is a very nice buy. The sound belies the price. Great fun these days._

 

Nice, $139,00 is just too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do I need it; probably not! Do I want it; Hmm, this is a trick question right? Will I get to have it; depends on who knows I'm gettin' it


----------



## antonyfirst

Ho big is it, compared to the Hornet?


----------



## MaloS

I just drew a diagram of P2 using the dimensions listed on the site. This guy is about as big as SR-71. Can anyone confirm? Comparisons with SR-71 would be nice too, although the price is not the same ballpark. 

 I find the design idea impressive at least on paper, as I do the price/construction, so this is a curious amplifier for transportable use (peoples like me - cafe/library).


----------



## jamato8

It is the same length as a Xin amp of the IX or Reference series and about 5cm wider with the same height. It seems smaller than the SR71 to me. I guess a number of amps could be smaller if dip sockets weren't used but I do like the ability to roll opamps. I think it makes an amp much more versatile.


----------



## antonyfirst

Gosh. I really want it, but it's too big for my pockets.


----------



## jamato8

The smallest "high" quality amps I know of and have heard are the Xin Micro and the Mini (my favorite though the Micro is the best sounding at this point) but when they will be produced so that they can be ordered is anyone's guess.


----------



## Skylab

I'm really hoping to have this to review soon. I liked the P1 a lot, and this seems like it's quite a step up...


----------



## jamato8

The amp is warmer, in a natural way, than some others I have listened to. I find this to be a very positive thing. This amp does outshine the P1. iBasso seems to learn very fast. I also like the internals of the P2 much, much more than the P1. The bass control is not overdone but does give two options of more bass than no bass and the gain function is excellent, imo.


----------



## mrarroyo

I have had for a few months an iBasso D1 which I purchased for $229 plus $23 for S&H. The D1 has been a fantastic unit which after many op-amps I have settled on:

 - LT6234 as the DAC op-amp
 - AD8599 as the Amp op-amp w/ LHM6643 (2) as the buffers

 Well today I received a new amp by iBasso to test and see what I think. At first impressions it looks like a mini D1 due to its similar exterior construction. However, upon closer examinations you notice:

 - It has a three way gaing switch on the back
 - It has a three level bass boost on the back

 I plan on burning it in for 200 hours before I live w/ it for a week and get use to its stock sound. Then I will explore swapping op-amps. So far I can say that many users will find its smaller size and lighter wait very appealing.

 Here are some pictures.

























 As it burns in I will post additional information.


----------



## WatCult

"DAC is only fed via USB"

 There's no DAC in P2 if i am correct. No USB from the pic too.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WatCult* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"DAC is only fed via USB"

 There's no DAC in P2 if i am correct. No USB from the pic too._

 

No.
 The iBasso above is the new version (i.d ver2) of the D1 not P2


----------



## jamato8

So where does the USB fit? Looks like a P2 to me but maybe we are drinking different water. :^)

 Nice solder joints.


----------



## WatCult

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No.
 The iBasso above is the new version (i.d ver2) of the D1 not P2_

 

That's the P2. Pretty sure. Have a look at the back. There isn't any mini-USB jack. Only the Gain and Bass switches.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WatCult* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's the P2. Pretty sure. Have a look at the back. There isn't any mini-USB jack. Only the Gain and Bass switches._

 

Sorry for my mistaken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Really funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those amps from iBasso now make me crazy


----------



## Podster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have had for a few months an iBasso D1 which I purchased for $229 plus $23 for S&H. The D1 has been a fantastic unit which after many op-amps I have settled on:

 - LT6234 as the DAC op-amp
 - AD8599 as the Amp op-amp w/ LHM6643 (2) as the buffers

 Well today I received a new amp by iBasso to test and see what I think. At first impressions it looks like a mini D1 due to its similar exterior construction. However, upon closer examinations you notice:

 - DAC is only fed via USB
 - It has a three way gaing switch on the back
 - It has a three level bass boost on the back

 I plan on burning it in for 200 hours before I live w/ it for a week and get use to its stock sound. Then I will explore swapping op-amps. So far I can say that many users will find its smaller size and lighter wait very appealing.

 Here are some pictures.

























 As it burns in I will post additional information._

 

Hey Miguel, the P2 looks awesome. Build quality alone looks well worth $139.00! I was wondering if the back plate is about 2/3rd's the thickness of the face plate? Not that it needs to be a thick as the face plus it cuts overall weight


----------



## jamato8

The back plate is about 1/3 the thickness of the face plate.


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice pics Ron, I specially like that it is only an amp. Some of us do not need to carry a DAC everyday, and that allows for an smaller footprint, longer battery life, hopefully better component selection. My P2 should arrive on Wednesday and I can't wait to roll op-amps as well.

 Currently the D1 is my favorite amp, although a bit big for truly portable. I would like to get the new Reference board from Dr. Xin so I could compare it w/ the D1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

How did you find out your amp shipped?
 I ordered through Pay Pal got Pay Pal conformation.
 Emailed ibasso several times wanting conformation from them,and heard nothing!
 There customer service must be like dr.xin LOL
 Did you get conformation from ibasso?If so how long does it take to hear from them?Thanks in advance,


----------



## Podster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The back plate is about 1/3 the thickness of the face plate._

 


 THX Jamato, still looks like a heck of a buy for $139.00


----------



## jamato8

For the sound quality and features and build quality it is worth way more than 139. I find it exciting when you get all of this and a price that makes it fun to purchase. 

 I got a notice of shipment but never a confirmation and the tracking number was valid but didn't work but I still got the amp very fast.


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For the sound quality and features and build quality it is worth way more than 139. I find it exciting when you get all of this and a price that makes it fun to purchase. 

 I got a notice of shipment but never a confirmation and the tracking number was valid but didn't work but I still got the amp very fast._

 

Thank you jamato for the info!Did you order thru Pay Pal,and how long does it take to get a tracking number?Thank's again!


----------



## jamato8

They send you the tracking number but the package showed up before the tracking number did on the online system.


----------



## Podster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They send you the tracking number but the package showed up before the tracking number did on the online system._

 

A case of the cart being in front of the horse being a good thang
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Way too much nice stuff coming out here right at tax return time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now where in the devil is Mr. Wallet hiding on me


----------



## jamato8

Listening to The Allman Brothers, Eat A Peach. The bass impact and line is great. Nice depth and drive. I am using the Ultrasone 750's.


----------



## J.D.N

I don't suppose someone has used the P2 with the UE super.Fi 5 Pro's? Also, could someone post a pic with it on top of an iPod? Preferably a Video or classic? 



 No one ever apologised for my wallet when i turned up, and i've already planned spending spread over the next year. Going to be expensive!


----------



## Jaw007

I wonder how the Ibasso P2 compares with the Headb C&C XO
 amp?Also has any one ever modified a C&C XO?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jaw007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How did you find out your amp shipped?
 I ordered through Pay Pal got Pay Pal conformation.
 Emailed ibasso several times wanting conformation from them,and heard nothing!
 There customer service must be like dr.xin LOL
 Did you get conformation from ibasso?If so how long does it take to hear from them?Thanks in advance,_

 

I received an email w/ the tracking number.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *WatCult* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"DAC is only fed via USB"

 There's no DAC in P2 if i am correct. No USB from the pic too._

 

You are correct!


----------



## jamato8

The P2 is opening up even more now. There is a nice layering of the sound with accompanying texture and harmonic overtones of a total musical nature.


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The P2 is opening up even more now. There is a nice layering of the sound with accompanying texture and harmonic overtones of a total musical nature._

 

How many hours of burning in does this amp have?


----------



## Podster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jaw007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder how the Ibasso P2 compares with the Headb C&C XO
 amp?Also has any one ever modified a C&C XO?_

 

I'm sure Sky can give us that answer as soon as he has had a chance at the P2 since he recently got his own XO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are talking $60.00 more dollars on the C&C? Price wise it's direct comp IMO is Mini^3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or the Headsix
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've got the XO up against the MiniBoxE+ and P1 at a $30.00 spread either way


----------



## jamato8

The one thing I like about the P2 is that it does not sound artificial, which I find with the first C&C. 

 I am approaching 50 hours of use on the P2 at this time. I have music playing through it 24/7 right now.

 edit: I am finding the presentation to be very tube like in a good way.


----------



## arteom

how does the sound compare to a $300 - $400 desktop amp? I am looking to make my first amp purchase and hoping it will be my last. But I am not rich by an means. I would really like details, and enjoy when i can hear some weight to the music, soundstage is a plus. Dont mean to go off topic.


----------



## jamato8

Home amp, good ones, even if inexpensive, normally have a more generous power supply so they are going to have more ease with apparent power and drive. I think that for the money the P2 offers a very nice amplifier. 

 There is always a first but seldom an only.


----------



## HiFlight

After much opamp rolling, my choice for the P2 is the OPA2107. 
 It has very nice synergy with iBassos choice of buffer. This opamp sounds better in the P2 than it does in other amps I have tried it in.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After much opamp rolling, my choice for the P2 is the OPA2107. 
 It has very nice synergy with iBassos choice of buffer. This opamp sounds better in the P2 than it does in other amps I have tried it in._

 

Ron, what headphones are you using to do most of your evaluating.


----------



## s1m0

Has anyone compared the p2 to a headsix yet?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ron, what headphones are you using to do most of your evaluating._

 

1. Sennheiser HD650/Revelation

 2. Sony F1

 3. IEM: Yuin PK1 & PK2


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1. Sennheiser HD650/Revelation

 2. Sony F1

 3. IEM: Yuin PK1 & PK2_

 

How would you compare the PK1 to the 650's? Simon said that to him they were very close.


----------



## HiFlight

Well, my Senns are recabled so a comparison would not be real fair. The signatures of each are similar, but the HD650 has more impact. Frequency range seems similar when feeding with an audio signal generator. The PK1 is certainly a fine phone. What little it might lack in performance in comparison to the HE650 is more than made up for in comfort.


----------



## jamato8

At a little over 100 hours I found my P2 to close in and many positive aspects disappeared but after another 12 hours of constant use it is opening up again with a nice airy presentation. I am working at the computer a lot so I hear these changes and wait. I also have a very well used amp to compare the sound to that acts as my baseline so it isn't my "mind/brain" doing the changing.


----------



## mrarroyo

This burn in process is a killer! my P2 has about 50+ hours. This time I am not going to listen untill it has 200 hours which means sometime late next Saturday or early next Sunday.


----------



## Lil' Knight

HiFlight, can you post the pic of your P2 after replacing the BG ?


----------



## antonyfirst

Ron, when will you post the first real comparisons?


----------



## J.D.N

Pictures next to an iPod classic/video?


----------



## HiFlight

OK, I will try to get some pix out showing the BG and do some comparison reviews soon. I have been busy the past several days but things will slow down in the next couple days. 

 For starters, the P2 has a warm, full sound, somewhat like the Move. It is easy do listen to for long periods of time without fatigue. 

 It is quite receptive to changes in opamps. The stock opamp, LM1364 does a good job. I also like the AD8620 and OPA2107. I haven't yet had a chance to run thru the various combinations of LR and IC-2 but will try to get it done soon and post some more opinions.


----------



## jamato8

Well I went and did it. 

 I bypassed the large 4700uf power supply caps with .47 HiQ Black Gates and replaced the two 22uf polar caps with two 47uf HiQ and two .47 HiQ nonpolar Black Gates. The sound? Well they need some time but there is a bit of refinement. I am still running the stock opamps.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I went and did it. 

 I bypassed the large 4700uf power supply caps with .47 HiQ Black Gates and replaced the two 22uf polar caps with two 47uf HiQ and two .47 HiQ nonpolar Black Gates. The sound? Well they need some time but there is a bit of refinement. I am still running the stock opamps._

 

Sorry for my noob question again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 According to the pic above, I see the 2 4700uf caps and another 2 small,standing caps (still dunno what are they?). But if I not mistaken, I see you replace six (sorry for my noob) caps? So, please help me clarify this and I would appreciate for some real pic


----------



## jamato8

I replaced the two smaller caps (standing) at the bottom center of the image with 47uf caps and bypassed those and the two large 4700uf caps with .47uf HiQ Black Gates. The .47 are small enough that I placed them under the board as there is enough clearance between the bottom the board and the case. You also want bypass caps to have as short of leads as possible and this gets everything very short.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I replaced the two smaller caps (standing) at the bottom center of the image with 47uf caps and bypassed those and the two large 4700uf caps with .47uf HiQ Black Gates. The .47 are small enough that I placed them under the board as there is enough clearance between the bottom the board and the case. You also want bypass caps to have as short of leads as possible and this gets everything very short._

 

Thanks jamato, that's really helpful?
 I've just taken some googles and found out some 47uf and .47uf with different voltages. I wonder what the voltages of the BGs you use?
 Here are 2 sites I found. If possible, could you please show me which I should get?
Prislister - Black Gate Capacitor Price List
Angela Instruments: Black Gate


----------



## jamato8

I use Parts Connection in Canada. They ship fast, have the best prices and a very good selection. Because of the voltage I use the 6.3 voltage caps. So I use the .47uf HiQ Black Gate 50v (they only come in 50v) and the 47uf HiQ 6.3 volt. Black Gates are no longer made and there is NOTHING like BG's. They do take some time to form (break-in) but they are superb. I would order extras just to have them on hand but always check the working voltage of what you are changing caps in to make sure you have the right voltage cap. With electrolytics I get ones close to the operating voltage as I think they sound better but with film caps I go for much higher voltages. In a tube amp that might have 150 volts on a decoupling cap I would use a 600 volt film cap, as an example. Also the solder in the P2 as with the D1 is hard solder so you need to get a feel for it. I use a copper wick to pull the solder off of the pcp to open up the hole the cap is in. The circuit goes through the hole and if you drill out the hole with a tiny drill you can also take out part of the through the hole circuit.


http://www.partsconnexion.com/catalo...ctrolytic.html


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use Parts Connection in Canada. They ship fast, have the best prices and a very good selection. Because of the voltage I use the 6.3 voltage caps. So I use the .47uf HiQ Black Gate 50v (they only come in 50v) and the 47uf HiQ 6.3 volt. Black Gates are no longer made and there is NOTHING like BG's. They do take some time to form (break-in) but they are superb. I would order extras just to have them on hand but always check the working voltage of what you are changing caps in to make sure you have the right voltage cap. With electrolytics I get ones close to the operating voltage as I think they sound better but with film caps I go for much higher voltages. In a tube amp that might have 150 volts on a decoupling cap I would use a 600 volt film cap, as an example. Also the solder in the P2 as with the D1 is hard solder so you need to get a feel for it. I use a copper wick to pull the solder off of the pcp to open up the hole the cap is in. The circuit goes through the hole and if you drill out the hole with a tiny drill you can also take out part of the through the hole circuit.


http://www.partsconnexion.com/catalo...ctrolytic.html_

 

Thanks so much,jamato 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now grasp it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 With those BGs in the P2, I think the break-in time is by no way under 300-400h


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_HiFlight, can you post the pic of your P2 after replacing the BG ?_

 

The pictures on page 2 and the last page show the BG caps. They are the 2 closest to the edge, one has a bright reflection on top from my flash. 

 After much comparison and evaluation of sound, image and overall performance, I would recommend the AD746 in LR and LT6234 in IC2. 

 The OPA2107, while sounding good for the most part, tended to clip at higher volume settings with inefficient phones. The ADA 4841-2 and LT6234 lacked vocal presence. The 746 seems to do everything well. 

 The P2 tends to show differences between LR opamps more definitively than does the D1 or many other amps that I have used.


----------



## Jaw007

My P2 is on it's way,can't wait!I hope it sounds better then the C&C Xo. tracking number dosen't work yet.LOL


----------



## kaushama

Ron How do you compare P2 with Xin Reference?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ron How do you compare P2 with Xin Reference? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I have been delaying a comparison between my Reference and P2 for several reasons: 

 The Reference takes a lot of time to really develop the sound that is the "real" Reference.

 The P2 is really many different amps in one, as the sound changes more with a change of opamp than most of the other amps that I have been working with, including the D1. 

 My P2 only has about 30 hours of listening, so I wanted to let it develop a little further as well, although it doesn't really seem to change as much as the Reference. 

 I have also been trying a lot of different opamps in the P2. iBasso is quite interested in the results of many of these swaps, so I have spend a good bit of time corresponding with them. 

 I had narrowed the list down to some opamps that seemed to be very good.. the AD8620, OPA2107, LTC8241HV among others. While all sounded good, invariably I found certain conditions where the SQ suffered. Many times this was manifested as clipping under demanding input signals while using inefficient phone, such as my HD650s or PK1s. 

 I finally ended up using the THS4032. This is a great opamp, but because of the very high slew rate, it can cause instability in some circuits. Fortunately, the D1 and P2 are very stable, and this opamp has proven to work very well in both amps. I have not found any conditions that result in undesirable output characteristics regardless of phones. 

 So after settling on the 4032 as a final (?) configuration for my P2, I decided to spend some time comparing the P2 and Reference and trying to determine the strengths and weaknesses (if any) of each amp. 

 I fed both amps with high bitrate MP3 recordings from the line out of my iRiver H140. I also compared both amps with very efficient circumaural phones (Sony F1) as well as inefficient circumaural (HD650) and rather inefficient buds. (Yuin PK1)

 Most of the recordings were instrumental and vocal, both male and female. 

 Here are my impressions as of now:

 To match volume settings, it was necessary to set the P2 to the highest gain setting. As the Reference lacks any tone control, I kept the bass gain set to 0 on the P2. 

 Both amps sounded more alike than different. Both handled complex inputs and provided all the volume I could want or stand, regardless of which phones I used. 

 Both amps easily rendered the lowest bass that was present in the recordings accurately and with lifelike impact. Highs were detailed and airy in both amps, with the P2 sounding somewhat recessed, but not lacking, in the ability to render high frequencies. Overall, the P2 presented a warmer sound that seemed to be further back from the listener. 

 In contrast, the Reference soundstage was closer with vocalists being located right in front of the listener and exhibited a bit more presence. 

 The Reference is more revealing of shortcomings of source inputs than is the P2. 

 I would equate the Reference sound to that of the Etymotic house sound. Quite detailed and analytical whereas the P2 sounded more like the typical Sennheiser sound warmer and fuller. 

 I would suggest that from strictly a compatibility point of view, the Reference would work very well with darker phones such as Sennheiser and the iBasso would match up very well with brighter phones such as AKG, etc. 

 I hate to disappoint those who have made it this far in the review by not stating a clear winner, but in truth, they are both fine portable amps that deliver superb sound. 

 Some of the pros and cons of each: 

 IBasso P2: 

 Pros: 
 Ability to roll opamps. Ability to recharge batteries. 
 User selectable Gain and Bass settings, both of which work very well. 
 Very modest cost. 
 Superb build and finishing. 
 Outstanding customer support. 

 Cons: 
 It is a very long way to China should service be required. 
 Needs a charger about every 15-20 hours. 
 Lithium batteries not user replaceable. 


 Xin Reference: 
 Pros:

 Superb overall performance regardless of what type of phones are used.
 Resale value VERY high. 
 Very long battery life...hundreds of hours. 
 Able to order with 1/4" or 1/8" input and/or phone jacks or one of each if desired. 

 Cons: 

 Long wait for delivery, customer service can be sporadic, depending on Dr Xins work mode. 
 No onboard recharging. No user controls other than volume. 

 In terms of flexibility and performance vs cost, the P2 probably is the winner. 

 In terms of long battery life and just plug in and listen, without any need for technical expertise, the Reference comes out on top. 

 In the very important area of sound quality, width and depth of soundstage, and that all-important but intangible sense of realism, both amps fare very well and the choice between them would be strictly based upon ones personal listening preferences.


----------



## HiFlight

Yes, the LT1364 does sound quite good. That is what my P2 came with. I do like the THS4032 better than any of the other opamps at this point. It seems to do everything well. I just felt that the sound was fuller and more lifelike with the 4032. 

 I could never use this opamp in my Xin amps due to instability, but no such problem was present in either of my iBasso amps.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shopper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seems like I must try the THS4032 (or THS4031 x2). I have them, I just lack the Browndogs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you measured the DC offset, btw? Perhaps it might create issues, due to the 3 uA Ib of this chip.

 I liked the THS4051 used as a buffer (so no offset problems)._

 

So far in the iBasso, I have had no issues at all with the 4032, but have not measured and of the incircuit parameters. Perhaps the reason I was never able to get it to work satisfactorily in my Xin amps was due to the DC offset, although that small amount should not cause a problem. 

 The DC offset voltage is not a great deal different than that of many other popular audio chips, so I would expect no problems in that respect. 

 Most of the previous problems I have had with this opamp were due to the very high slew rate. It tended to oscillate in the signal circuit. I think that was more an amp issue than an opamp issue though. 

 The LMH6643 and ADA4841-2 are also very fast amps and works well in buffer, DAC and LR sockets in the D1 and have also worked without issue in the P2.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shopper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The LT1364 has 1000V/us but seems very stable. A big advantage, together with the lowish 600nA Ib (for this type of opamp). The LT1361, although a little slower, is very good as well.

 The LMH6643 (actually LMH6642) I didn't like too much, too sterile, I preferred the LMH6654 (dual version is LMH6655) which was more defined and much more musical to me, and had a little fuller sound. You might try two LMH6655 in the D1 buffer positions._

 

Shopper...

 Thanks for the info on the LMH6655! I haven't tried that one but it sounds like it should be a fine buffer. I will get some and try them in a couple of my other amps. I have not yet found a buffer I really like in the D1. My best performance is by running the dual AD797s or the THS4032 with buffer sockets bypassed. Maybe the 6655 will be just the ticket.

 BTW, the THS4032 is far and away the best performer I have found so far for the P2. They seem to be made for one another.


----------



## jamato8

Ron, what is a good source for the THS4032?


----------



## mrarroyo

Nice comparison Ron!


----------



## basman

Hi,

 How do you compare P2 and Hornet amp? I just want to know initial impression coz I have ordered both amps.

 Thanks,
 Jon


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ron, what is a good source for the THS4032?_

 

I ordered mine directly from TI. They still provide free samples. Even without the samples, it is not a real expensive opamp. About $5.20 if ordered in small numbers. Digikey also has them in stock for this price.


----------



## Jaw007

Witch One of these Is the one to get? THS4032CDACTIVE3.50 | 100uSOIC (D) | 8 View 75 | TUBE View View Request Free Samples
 THS4032CDG4ACTIVE3.50 | 100uSOIC (D) | 8 View 75 | TUBE View View Request Free Samples
 THS4032CDGNACTIVE3.75 | 100uMSOP-PowerPAD (DGN) | 8 View 80 | TUBE View Purchase Samples
 THS4032CDGNG4ACTIVE3.75 | 100uMSOP-PowerPAD (DGN) | 8 View 80 | TUBE View Purchase Samples
 THS4032CDGNRG4ACTIVE MSOP-PowerPAD (DGN) | 8 View View Purchase Samples
 THS4032CDRACTIVE3.50 | 100uSOIC (D) | 8 View 2500 | LARGE T&R View View Purchase Samples
 THS4032CDRG4ACTIVE3.50 | 100uSOIC (D) | 8 View 2500 | LARGE T&R View View Purchase Samples
 THS4032IDACTIVE3.65 | 100uSOIC (D) | 8 View 75 | TUBE View View Request Free Samples
 THS4032IDG4ACTIVE3.65 | 100uSOIC (D) | 8 View 75 | TUBE View View Request Free Samples
 THS4032IDGNACTIVE3.90 | 100uMSOP-PowerPAD (DGN) | 8 View 80 | TUBE View Purchase Samples
 THS4032IDGNG4ACTIVE3.90 | 100uMSOP-PowerPAD (DGN) | 8 View 80 | TUBE View Purchase Samples
 THS4032IDGNRACTIVE3.90 | 100uMSOP-PowerPAD (DGN) | 8 View 2500 | LARGE T&R View Request Free Samples
 THS4032IDGNRG4ACTIVE3.90 | 100uMSOP-PowerPAD (DGN) | 8 View 2500 | LARGE T&R View Purchase Samples
 THS4032IDRACTIVE3.65 | 100uSOIC (D) | 8 View 2500 | LARGE T&R View View Purchase Samples
 THS4032IDRG4


----------



## Trapper32

First, I'd like to thank everyone for their impressions on the P2. It sounds (no pun intended) like what I've been looking for. Have lots of opamps lying around that are begging to be rolled. That being said, I do have some THS4032CD and was wondering what the differences are from the THS4032CDG4 or THS4032ID. Thanks again.


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shopper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_None_

 

Thanks for the quick reply. Would the AD797 or the OPA627 be suitable to try in the P2?


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shopper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_THS4032CDG4 or THS4032ID

 Do measure the DC offset at the output of the amp.._

 

I am a amateur,I guess I better let well enough alone.
 I guess if it's not broken ,don't fix it.LOL


----------



## jamato8

Well with 150 hours or so on the P2 it is forming very, very nice. The sound stage on live music that is well recorded is big, in front of you and expansive. The dynamics are fine with a crisp clean leading edge. The amp is also very transparent. I am using either my PortaPros, when walking around or my Ultrasone 750's.


----------



## Jaw007

I am going to burn my P2 in for a couple of weeks before I even begin to listen to it.


----------



## jamato8

Part of the fun of a new amp is using it. Some change more than others but it is, to me, enjoyable to hear the changes and frankly, to just enjoy the music.


----------



## erotisches

wish there's step by step guide to replace the cap (which one and where to put it)
 I'm such a noob in electronic stuff.


----------



## Pete7

Anyone tried AD8397's in this amp yet?


----------



## basman

Just received shipping confirmation by tonight and expect to receive by next week. I emailed also Ibasso for the courrier name and tracking number. I cant wait to listen my tracks on this amp.

 hope's it meets my expectation.

 The service of Ibasso is very impressive coz I emailed for the quotation of P2 and D1 and they offer me that if i order both amps they will throw away the CB01 mini to mini and Ipod dock.

 Great!


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Trapper32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the quick reply. Would the AD797 or the OPA627 be suitable to try in the P2?_

 

There is not room for the DIP 2>1 adapter that I use in the D1. I suppose you could make up an SOIC single to dual adapter, but I am not sure it would be worth it as the THS4032 sounds better in my P2 than the 627 did in my D1.


----------



## Trapper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is not room for the DIP 2>1 adapter that I use in the D1. I suppose you could make up an SOIC single to dual adapter, but I am not sure it would be worth it as the THS4032 sounds better in my P2 than the 627 did in my D1._

 

HiFlight

 THS4032 looks like it'll be my first to try then.. Not sure if I'll get to it right away though. My P2 arrived yesterday and I was up all night listening..really amazing right out of the box. Been listening with Grado's 225 and PK1 and lovin the SQ already. One of the reasons for buying this was for the option to try out the different opamps and I'm sure I will soon but right now I can't stop enjoying it just the way it is. Thanks for pointing me in the direction of this little gem.


----------



## basman

Just received the tracking number from Ibasso and I checked in DHL site on the following day, now the amp is on her way home. 

 I just cant believe how great the service of Ibasso compared to others. All emails were replied promptly during the enquiry stage and most of all emails after the payment. 

 Ibasso: HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!

 Cheers!


----------



## Pete7

I placed an order for the P2 also 2 days ago. Thought I was finished with op-amp rolling after I fried my Larocco P.R. II a year ago trying to fix a battery contact (whoops! left it ON and plugged in while I was soldering! duh!). The P2 looks like a great amp. I ordered a set of THS4032's, hope they mate well with my ES2's. I noticed Jamato8 has the P2 ranked #2 on his portable amp listings. This really must compete!


----------



## jamato8

The bass switch on the back of the P2 that has three steps that go from no enhancement to major bass enhancement, really works quite well. I normally do not like these functions but the control on this does not mess up the lower midrange and with some music it really adds to the impact. Oh, I don't use it very much, but I am impressed. I can see where it could be very helpful with some IEM's and headphones that are bass deficient.


----------



## basman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shopper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Me, I would rather have ordered a P2 and a D1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

If D1 has gain and bass boost setting i forget the Hornet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now waiting for the P2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could someone post the link where to get lots of opamps coz parts connexion has limited choices.

 Thanks a lot!


----------



## Pete7

I received my amp P2 after waiting a whole 4 days after ordering. It sounded pretty good out of the box, but of course I had to get right to some op-amp rolling. I tried out THS4032 in both positions and it sounded fantastic compared to the stock op-amps. Unfortunately, there is a slight problem with the THS4032's. I did some testing with my multimeter, and I got readings of -.75 and 0.00 coming from the headphone out, which means there is too much offset voltage. The safe zone is considered +/- .30 mv. Testing from the input and ouput I got a similar reading. Anything above or below is considered unsafe for your headphones as well as your ears. I've also tried out OPA2107's on both, and am currently listening with OPA2107 on L/R and AD8066 in the buffer position. Both combinations sound really good, and tested safe. All I can say is this amp is a fantastic buy for the money, and I'm anxious to hear what it can do fully burned-in.


----------



## Pete7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shopper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That was predictable. Don't use the THS4032 in the P2.

 .75 V btw? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yup, I was a little shocked myself, literally... I checked about 4 times just to make sure. It was actually milli-volts, not volts- big difference.


----------



## Pete7

Currently listening to the P2 with OPA2107 in L/R and 2 AD797 on a DIP 2/1 adaptor that I had previously trimmed down. This type of adaptor will fit in the buffer channel (barely) as long as the sides are trimmed down as much as possible. This combination offers a little more detail than having OPA2107 in both channels, and the bass is very tight. I'd like to try the AD797's in the L/R channel but there's no way to make it fit. I'll have to get some SOIC 797's and try it out. I always loved the AD797's sound in the HR-2. I was pleasantly surprised that the multimeter readings with AD797 checked out with almost no offset whatsoever (the readings were -.03, and -.05). I also tried the AD797's in buffer postion with AD8066, and although it sounded pretty good the soundstage and spaciousness seemed to suffer a bit by comprison to the 797 and 2107 combo.


----------



## Pete7

Sorry, I was writing down from memory. The exact readings from the headphone out with AD797 in buffer and OPA2107 L/R are .000 and .003.


----------



## jamato8

I am running the P2 with the stock opamp bypassed right at the pins from V+ (8) to V- (4) and the sound quality increased when I soldered a .47uf and a 47uf Black Gate HiQ. I continue to hear positive changes. I speed that allows for a better separation of notes and dynamic type of pacing. The idea is to get the lead on the V+ as short as possible and using a longer lead to V-. This can be done with any opamp and if a shorter standoff is used, the caps could be soldered directly to the socket, which would allow for the normal rolling of opamps. this is on the L/R opamp.


----------



## Pete7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shopper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Btw, do you like the OPA2107 in L/R better than the LT1364? And, could you say what are the sonic differences?_

 

The original configuration was NE5532 in L/R, and LT1364 in the buffer position. I haven't tried LT1364 in L/R since I first removed it. I'm really impressed with the current configuration I have in place now- OPA2107 in L/R, AD797's in buffer. Very detailed, very spacious sounding.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am running the P2 with the stock opamp bypassed right at the pins from V+ (8) to V- (4) and the sound quality increased when I soldered a .47uf and a 47uf Black Gate HiQ. I continue to hear positive changes. I speed that allows for a better separation of notes and dynamic type of pacing. The idea is to get the lead on the V+ as short as possible and using a longer lead to V-. This can be done with any opamp and if a shorter standoff is used, the caps could be soldered directly to the socket, which would allow for the normal rolling of opamps. this is on the L/R opamp._

 

I'd love to see pics of this. Sounds kind of on the adventurous side for me. I'm not even really considering upgrading the caps to Black Gates as the Panasonics are of very good quality. Those small caps on the side of the buffer channel look like they could use improvement,however.


----------



## jamato8

The original is the LT1364 in the L/R and the NE5532 in the ground and management socket. The buffers are the discrete 3 legged standing transistors. 

 Panasonics or not, nothing is like a Black Gate. :^)


----------



## HiFlight

According to iBasso, the opamp used in IC2 socket is not critical to the SQ. Any quality dual-channel opamp can be used. 

 I am using the ADA4841-2 due to its very low noise and very low current requirements. The square-wave response of this opamp is also very good. All of these traits to me are desirable in opamps used in audio amplifiers. I have noticed no audible difference by changing the IC-2 opamp and have tried maybe 6 or 8 different ones. 

 The choice of LR opamp markedly affects the sound signature.


----------



## fateicon

Mine just came in the mail less than 24 hours ago. Probably played about 2 something hours of music on it. I'm using a Pioneer CLD-S201 Laserdisc player and RS-1s. I'm using a regular, $6 RCA to mini cable or whatever it's called. I have no idea if cables make a huge difference or if they're just a high profit item with low manufacturing cost which has no real benefit. 

 I also tried with with my SR-60s some, even though I really don't use them anymore. Works pretty good with those too. 

 Compared to my GoVibe V5, this amp gets a lot more bass, even on its lowest setting. I'd say it's got like 25% more bass. I'm not sure how much detail it loses in comparison. 

 A lot of it depends on the recording. Some hard rock stuff like Tooth and Nail and Painkiller are pretty harsh with either amp. The vocals on "Just got Lucky" are particularly harsh and distorted during the bridge and chorus.

 Note that I do not listen to modern, compressed music anymore. 

 The extra bass settings remind me of the days when I used MDRV600s and this old, weak technics receiver and drenched everything in bass, to the max. 

 With Painkiller, a lot of the cymbal crash hits are harsh. I don't know if that will improve as the amp burns in or if it's a fault in the production. 

 I have the gain up on the highest setting too. 

 Volume-wise, it feels about the same as the GoVibe. Maybe I can't push it as high because of the extra bass.

 I think some of the detail I heard with the GoVibe has been covered up with the extra bass, but not to any real notable extent. 

 I do wish this PS2 had a 4th bass setting that took the bass down a notch from where it is at its lowest. 

 The GoVibe sounded very balanced with a lot of cds, but some cds(like most of the Capitol Iron Maiden cds) lacked bass. 

 That lack of bass was a worse problem then the Ibasso providing just slightly too much bass for some cds now. It's a good trade off. 

 I'd use my GoVibe on some stuff and the Ibasso on most if I wasn't given the Ibasso as a replacement. I just figured if my mom was gonna buy my brother an amp for SR-80s, why not give him the GoVibe and get something that better suits the RS-1s. 

 I went with this Ibasso because of the bass switch. Since there's no way for me to really hear any amp before buying except the RA-1 at Audio Consultants, that switch seemed like insurance. That I'd get what I wanted out of the amp. 

 A new source may be a good idea. It's just that I wasn't too impressed with the sound I heard from a $700 Rotel cd player and some $3000 one. I was testing out the RS-1s and the 325Is at the time. 

 Maybe I'd notice more now that I've had RS-1s for a while. I just know that my experience using the LD player and RS-1s with the same albums I tried at AC felt basically the same. I used my GoVibe and the RA-1 at the store.

 I have no idea how all this op amps stuff works. Is there some newbie guy to modding all your stuff? All my stuff is stock, no mods. I'd love to meet someone around Chicago that knows about modding and all. 

 At some point maybe I'll look at a new source or a different amp. As it stands, this sounds quite good.


----------



## basman

Mine sounds good out of the box, the synergy between A808 and P2 suites my sound preference warm with tight bass and crisp highs. I cant imagine how it will perform after burning in and rolling the opamps.


----------



## basman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shopper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You may find out that you prefer the stock opamps.

 It happens, when the stock opamp is the LT1364 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Maybe youre right Shopper,I'm thinking I might go back to the stock opamp after rolling several opamps.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The stock seems right to my ears my only complain is the low gain setting is lacking some kick with my current IEM's. Anyhow the mid gain is enough and high gain is too much.

 Please post summary and review of opamps for this amp.


----------



## jamato8

I have been using the stock L/R opamp and like the sound just fine. It has the qualities I am looking for. 

 Oscons are good in the digital section, which is where I use them in my own stuff. They tend to work better there than Black Gates. BG's in the analog section are my preference and after many hours of use are doing a great job of getting out of the way of the music.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shopper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the information. I have some Oscons but I haven't had the chance to try them yet. I guess I won't use them in analog audio circuits; probably others are better there.

 Do you maybe know what brand and series were the stock small caps in the P2? Just curiosity._

 

I will have to look at what I took out. 

 Sorry, what I meant was that I feel and I have read this from other places, that the Oscons work better in digital than BG's but they are also fine in the analog section. I just like BG's but they take a long time to form and do better if left in something that keeps a charge on them as they can lose the forming after a period of time and it takes a few days to get them back but not as long as it originally did.


----------



## visia

Jamato,
 How does P2 stack up against Xin's amps? I am enjoying D1 a lot and was thinking of getting P2. Do you think its a step above Supermini IV (which I have)?
 Thanks!


----------



## jamato8

The Reference and P2 present the music a little different and both are excellent. I will be honest that I think it is a matter of what one is looking for in music but the differences are subtle, imo but there. I will have to listen some more as I like to give a fresh impression.


----------



## Pete7

I'm currently running 2 x AD744BQ's in ouput bypass mode in L/R and AD8066 in the 3/4 channel. This is without a doubt the most detailed combination I have listened to,to date. The bass quantity is amazing yet tight and deep. Deepest bass I've heard to date. Treble extension very good. Imaging is almost holographic and soundstaging very good. I had the AD744BQ's left over from when I had the Larocco P.R. II and used them for the MK III mod. Here's a pic to see how this barely fits into the unit.


----------



## jamato8

How is it output bypass mode? I will have to get some of these opamps and the adapter. The P2 is cool.


----------



## Pete7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How is it output bypass mode? I will have to get some of these opamps and the adapter. The P2 is cool._

 

Hope this helps.
  Quote:


 ppl on ipastudio 

 Idealy you would use SO8IC AD744AR's and mount upon the adaptor most people use to mount two OPA627's on however you then break off pin 6 of each AD744AR and install them normaly upon the Adaptor board then you put a solder bridge between the pads wher pins 5&6 are this conectes pin 5 to pin 6. 

 using the Dual DIP packages requires a adaptor to adapt two Singel DIP8 OpAmps to a DUAL DIP8 then you cut pin 6 off at the lower edge of the Chips body so as to not allow it to conect to the socket. then install the Device normaly but bend pin 5 over so as to contact pin 6 put a small solder bridge for good measure. 
 

 So in the DIP version the the number 5 pin goes into the number 6 slot(the 6 pin can simply be broken off) in the adapter for both op-amps. This puts it into output bypass mode. It has to be bent to reach the 6 hole in the adapter, and there's a real risk of breaking the leg off the op-amp.
 You also have to file down or cut the edges off the adapter once the op-amps are installed, so it'll fit, if it's the DIP version. Best bet is to do the SOIC version, as it'll maximize space. I had to bend one of the small caps out of the way to make the dual adapter fit. It might be noticeable in that crappy pic.

 I also switched back to the stock NE5532 in the 3/4 position, as it seemed just too bassy with the AD8066 in that channel. I know a few here have stated that the op-amp in the 3/4 channel doesn't affect the sound, but I beg to differ. I'm listening to this amp with Westone ES2's, and they are the most sensitive headphone I've ever heard. They really pick up everything. I believe whatever is in 3/4 has some kind of complimentary effect on whatever is in L/R. With the NE5532 in 3/4, the music has a little less bass quantity, and even more transparent. There was only one more step in the mod with the Larocco P.R. II, and that was to disable the Class A biasing. I'm not even going to try to go there. I did away with that mod after a few
 weeks as the sound seemed to be lacking impact, which isn't the case at all with the P2.


----------



## jamato8

That's right, I used to do bypassing with some of Xin's amps. I forgot. Thanks. Geez, I hope I am not getting senile. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## fateicon

this things sounds better and better the more I use it. Unless that's just me getting used to it.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fateicon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_this things sounds better and better the more I use it. Unless that's just me getting used to it._

 

I have base lines with other amps and I would have to agree with you, it just better and better.


----------



## Pete7

I find it really amazing nobody talks about this amp on Head-Fi. Are people on here that fooled with a high price being equivalent to superior quality?
 I've had some top-of-the-line portable amps, and even with the stock configuration, this amp either beats or equals them all; but mostly just beats: RSA Hornet,SR-71,Tomahawk,Larocco P.R. II,Portaphile v2v2


----------



## jamato8

I think maybe it still needs to settle in and get around to enough people. With a discrete transistor output and the ability to remain stable with a number of different opamps, it should give a glimpse or more of highend sound.


----------



## basman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pete7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find it really amazing nobody talks about this amp on Head-Fi. Are people on here that fooled with a high price being equivalent to superior quality?
 I've had some top-of-the-line portable amps, and even with the stock configuration, this amp either beats or equals them all; but mostly just beats: RSA Hornet,SR-71,Tomahawk,Larocco P.R. II,Portaphile v2v2_

 

Sorry Pete7, I'm just postless with regards to P2 coz I was overwhelmed with its sounds signature
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mine still on its stock form, honestly I'm ok with it and my crap and Tin-canned sound'n Ipod nows giving me the pleasure the same as with my Sony-Hornet combo. The Ipod-P2 combo is just a different flavor on my ears.

 Happy listeni'n!


----------



## fateicon

anyone know much about this impedence matching switch? The booklet doesn't say much, but I didn't exactly email Ibasso yet either. 

 Sometimes I find that using this with the RS-1 causes fatigue, and I'm not listening to 00s cds and their heavy compression. 

 I don't ever really use the bass boost. It's too much. Occasionally it's good for a bass deficient cd. 

 I had been listening on the highest gain setting. I just went to the middle and now the lowest. 

 Any of them sound acceptable. I can get a sound to fill these still stock RS-1s on any of the settings. Of course, it fills more and the details seem clearer with the highest setting. I usually set the volume to right where it hits the v in the word volume-with that gain setting. 

 I'd like to really get a full, "swimming in the music" sound, but without blowing my head off. Sometimes I feel this thing has a bit too much bass. 

 I'm wondering if maybe I should get a new source that I can tweak sound on, and maybe a different cable, since I'm using a $6 mini to rca. 

 I'm listening to stuff like Priest, Expose, Dokken, King Diamond, Elton John, and Iced Earth. 

 I'm also wondering if wearing glasses with RS-1s is a problem. In taking them off now, it certainly feels better. Could just be some psychological thing where I'm expecting things to feel more comfortable. I'll try listening without glasses some more to see if fatigue sets in as much. 

 Maybe I need some pads for the part that goes around my ear.


----------



## Del Griffith

basman...do you remember aprox how long it took from the time you ordered to the time of arrival? And did you have to sign for it? I have never had anything delivered from dhl and live in the middle of nowhere...if they require signature..I will try to have it sent to my or my wifes work. Ups will leave my packages w/o my being home, not fed-ex and don't know about dhl. Thanks...


----------



## basman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Del Griffith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_basman...do you remember aprox how long it took from the time you ordered to the time of arrival? And did you have to sign for it? I have never had anything delivered from dhl and live in the middle of nowhere...if they require signature..I will try to have it sent to my or my wifes work. Ups will leave my packages w/o my being home, not fed-ex and don't know about dhl. Thanks..._

 

Mine only took 5 days to be delivered by DHL. Ibasso sent me a tracking number and when it cleared the customs I just post a note on my door to leave the package on the guard. No need to sign for it man, DHL has amazing quick service unlike fedex. By the way what country you are?


----------



## jamato8

I am finding the sound quality of the P2 to be some of the best quality from a portable that I have heard. It is very transparent with an excellent quality for rendering large venues, as in orchestral or rock live recordings, in a natural and believable manner. It drives whatever headphones I use with ease and is totally quiet with the IEM's I have tried. I wish the battery life were longer but it suffices.


----------



## jamato8

I am using the original opamp that came with the P2, after trying others. I have tried so many I can't remember what it is but if the orig is the 1363 then that is what I am using.

 Edit: I am using the LT1364. I believe this opamp was recommended to iBasso by HiFlight. Good choice but it is still fun to try others.


----------



## basman

I agree, really enjoying on its stock opamps with MS2i, very versatile amp. I listen from Jazz(Diana Krall)-Pop(Gloria Estefan)-Metal(Megadeth) and always got a good result.


----------



## jamato8

Shopper: "I know I mentioned it quite a few times in the D1 thread, before the new opamp configuration came out. Not that I'm trying to steal the merit to HiFlight. (in any event he would still have the merit of having spoken with them about it)"


 You give tremendous advice and your depth of knowledge regarding the different opamps is very valuable.


----------



## ndskyz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pete7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find it really amazing nobody talks about this amp on Head-Fi. Are people on here that fooled with a high price being equivalent to superior quality?
 I've had some top-of-the-line portable amps, and even with the stock configuration, this amp either beats or equals them all; but mostly just beats: RSA Hornet,SR-71,Tomahawk,Larocco P.R. II,Portaphile v2v2_

 

Wow! Bold statements there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Definately a must buy if this is the case, Im not rich enough to do the trial and error thing. So if the P2 is that good, I gotta get me one


----------



## Del Griffith

Thanks basman..I am from U.S. I'll leave a note for dhl...thanks..


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am finding the sound quality of the P2 to be some of the best quality from a portable that I have heard. It is very transparent with an excellent quality for rendering large venues, as in orchestral or rock live recordings, in a natural and believable manner. It drives whatever headphones I use with ease and is totally quiet with the IEM's I have tried. I wish the battery life were longer but it suffices._

 

Sounds engaging, john 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I wonder if you have tried it with some Grados or Beyers yet?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sounds engaging, john 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I wonder if you have tried it with some Grados or Beyers yet?_

 

Sorry, I have the HD650's, Ultrasone 750's and the other monitors listed in my signature. I am sure others have used those.


----------



## Pete7

Hey Jamato or Hi Flight: How much would the battery life take a hit using AD8397 in the 3/4 position? It measures real good with the multi-meter. I've noticed my P2 is real cranky when it doesn't like certain op-amps. I get a lot of crackling, sometimes even a ringing sound which I got using the LT6234 in the 3/4 position. I measured it and it was totally off the charts (like a .157). I like the LT1364 in the L/R as I can't use any more 2X DIP adaptors anymore. I upgraded those small caps (which in mine were Rubycon), to Nichicon Muse 25v, 47uf caps and those big adaptors don't fit anymore. I'm lucky I can even close the case, the Muse caps I used are about 3 times the width and taller. Sounds a little more airy. I may upgrade those big caps to Black Gates yet. I can't seem to find a good match for the LT1364 in the 3/4 position. The AD8397 so far sounds good with it, but I'm afraid of the battery life being affected too much. Starting to get tired of opening up the case to play with these damn op-amps.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I don't think the AD8397 is very bad for battery life. I can get 20 hours from a 250Mah 9v rechargable from my PenguinAmp Caffeine and over 15 hours from my Lyrix Total Pro USB.


----------



## moriez

This is more a general thing that im wondering about. You lose treble when you turn the bass up on any mainstream home system (that I have ever used) and is in my eyes undesirable. So why is there not a treble switch and only a bass switch on this and other amps? Please inform me


----------



## jamato8

Because some IEM's and headphones lack bass more than anything else, bass is sometimes an added feature. I do not find that the high frequencies suffer when the bass switch on the P2 is used because the bass switch on the P2 does not overpower the rest of the frequency range. On other's I can not say but the Lisa is reported to have a good bass control design.


----------



## meusickfrek

How would this amp work good with the hd580, is it too warm, will it lift the veil, don't really know what this means but it sounds good.


----------



## jamato8

It works great with my HD650's and there is no veil over the sound of the music. It is dynamic, throws good depth and width to the sound stage and I think an excellent buy (it is underpriced).


----------



## meusickfrek

Thanks-
 I was thinking of getting a m3 but with the build quality, look and options this is kind of a no brainer. My only concern is that the battery is not user replaceable, is this true? How would this effect resale value and what is the cost of new batteries? Thanks for any comments

 And any comparison to the LD MK1 would be appreciated


----------



## musicmaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pete7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find it really amazing nobody talks about this amp on Head-Fi. Are people on here that fooled with a high price being equivalent to superior quality?
 I've had some top-of-the-line portable amps, and even with the stock configuration, this amp either beats or equals them all; but mostly just beats: RSA Hornet,SR-71,Tomahawk,Larocco P.R. II,Portaphile v2v2_

 

This is quite a statement. I don't have a P2. But I have a Larocco PRII and an iBasso D1 (upgraded opamps). To me, the amp section of the D1 does not even compare to the PRII. I haven't upgraded caps in my D1 to blackgates as it will void warranty but I've listened to several opamp combinations in the D1. The DAC is the D1 is excellent, but the amp is ok. I know some will disagree but to my ears its no contest.

 If the P2 is really on PAR with the PRII, it represents an incredible value for money. Has anyone else compared the PRII and P2. What'd you think ?


----------



## Pete7

What I think is the P2 is a lot better with sensitive IEMs (like my ES2's) than the PRII,period. The PRII hissed with my ES2's, UM2's, and E500's. Even the PRII MK 2 reportedly hissed a lot on the low gain setting. There is a little bit of hiss upon start-up with the P2, but disappears soon after and isn't noticed during quiet passages in music like with the PRII. For a full-size headphone, I really wouldn't know as I've never really used portable amps with full-size phones. As for absolute sound quality, I'd say the P2 is definitely comparable- don't be fooled by the PRII's pretty case. The P2 has a 4-channel configuration and discrete ouput, it also has bigger capacitors. The PRII is a dual op-amp + buffer configuration not altogether different from the D1. I do suspect the PR II would be a better amp for full-size headphones, as it does operate at 24 volts.


----------



## basman

Im about to start rolling the opamps, could somebody list down summary of opamps with good results. If possible please indicate SQ description.

 Many thanks!


----------



## DarKu

i'm planing in near future to buy a pair of SR325i and a ibasso P2 or D2 (work rig)
 somebody could tell me, if P2 have a good sinergy with Grados?


----------



## jutski

I received my P2 a few days ago, and am now running a bit low on the battery...
 The AC/DC adapter only has US plugs so I need to get another one.
 But since the 2000mA version of the adapter costs something like €38
 at my local electronics shop, I'd rather get a cheaper one.

 So the question is, how much current does the P2 need?
 1000mA enough? Any ideas?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jutski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received my P2 a few days ago, and am now running a bit low on the battery...
 The AC/DC adapter only has US plugs so I need to get another one.
 But since the 2000mA version of the adapter costs something like €38
 at my local electronics shop, I'd rather get a cheaper one.

 So the question is, how much current does the P2 need?
 1000mA enough? Any ideas?_

 


 The 1000ma unit would be more than adequate! A regulated charger is always more desirable than a cheap non-regulated one.


----------



## jutski

Thanks a lot, HiFlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I actually bought a 1000mA regulated AC/DC adapter,
 just in case it would do the job. Nice to know it works.


----------



## jamato8

The charger with the P2 is a 120 to 240 universal charger. All you need is a plug adapter.


----------



## jutski

I would've bought a plug adapter, but they only had the kinds where the plug
 needs to protrude a bit more so it would fit inside the adapter.


----------



## HiFlight

For those wishing to add a USB DAC to their P2, consider the following device: 

audioMIDI.com - Behringer - UCA202 U-Control

 This unit will convert a USB output signal to both an analog and optical output. 

 It also has a very quality headphone out which enables USB listening without the use of an external amp. 

 The UCA202 is built in Germany and is a steal at $29.00. It effectively converts your P2 into a D2!!!


----------



## jamato8

Ron, have you tried one? I don't know how they can sell it for little if it is of any quality.


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ron, have you tried one? I don't know how they can sell it for little if it is of any quality._

 

Look at the shipping charges!Wow

 Estimated Shipping Costs

 Product: UCA202 U-Control
 Destination: 45732 (US)
 Weight: 3.0000

 Service Rate
 Pickup at Los Angeles Office$0.00
 UPS Ground$9.14
 UPS 3 Day Select®$21.87
 UPS 2nd Day Air®$27.49
 UPS Next Day Air®$57.12
 [close window]


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For those wishing to add a USB DAC to their P2, consider the following device: 

audioMIDI.com - Behringer - UCA202 U-Control

 This unit will convert a USB output signal to both an analog and optical output. 

 It also has a very quality headphone out which enables USB listening without the use of an external amp. 

 The UCA202 is built in Germany and is a steal at $29.00. It effectively converts your P2 into a D2!!!_

 

I have used my Headstage USB DAC cable ($29) recently with the P2, and it sounds *quite good*. I found 100-200 hours of burn-in on the cable sufficient, with no changes in sound after 200 hours. REVIEW: Headstage USB DAC Also Reviewed Meier HEADSIX, iBasso D1 and Headstage Lyrix - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio

 I actually emailed Jamato8 the other day about my concerns that my 150 hour P2 with USB DAC cable sounds very close to my RSA Predator with 150 hours. He assures me the Predator with 300 hours sounds NOTHING like the Predator with 750 hours. This is still a major accomplishment that for half the cost the sound could be so close at this point. I think I noted slightly less ambience with the P2/DAC but slightly more detail and bass, as the Predator still sounds a little veiled at 150 hours.

 However, my P2 charging circuit went bad, and it will not charge to a full battery, so iBasso sent me a new mainboard that I need to burn-in, great customer service. However, I wont be doing that until I am done burning in the Predator (177 hours now).


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Shipping on the Behringer was $4.61 for me, and I just ordered one to do a comparative review with the Headstage USB DAC. I may also try using it to feed the Predator or Lyrix or D1 (all have USB DAC of their own), and compare to their internal DAC's, but that might be a much bigger undertaking and take longer.


----------



## muz640

I got my P2 recently, its got about fifty hours on it, i got a set of HD 650's this morning (so there still running in) Im using my normal full size Transpot & Dac plugged into the input on the P2, using the HD650 (with the P2)sounds SO much better than headphone out on my preamp it not even funny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 Overall im completely and utterly amazed how good it sounds, this is my first dedicated headphone set-up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































 Because im using the P2 with a full size source with a 2v rms output, the P2 is plenty loud enough with the gain set to minimum, how would a line out on an ipod classic compare to my normal DAC, would i be able to get it loud enough to use with my HD 650 ( i have a Sansa clip that ive tried but it dosent really go loud enough with the P2 and the HD 650, would the ipod line out be any louder than the sansa turned up full?)

 Thanks to Jamato (who must be a lovely guy, you cant get intimacy in photographs like yours if you weren't) and HiFlight who started the whole ball (thread) rolling.

 Im a very happy P2 owner
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Jon


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have used my Headstage USB DAC cable ($29) recently with the P2, and it sounds *quite good*. I found 100-200 hours of burn-in on the cable sufficient, with no changes in sound after 200 hours. REVIEW: Headstage USB DAC Also Reviewed Meier HEADSIX, iBasso D1 and Headstage Lyrix - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio

 I actually emailed Jamato8 the other day about my concerns that my 150 hour P2 with USB DAC cable sounds very close to my RSA Predator with 150 hours. He assures me the Predator with 300 hours sounds NOTHING like the Predator with 750 hours. This is still a major accomplishment that for half the cost the sound could be so close at this point. I think I noted slightly less ambience with the P2/DAC but slightly more detail and bass, as the Predator still sounds a little veiled at 150 hours.

 However, my P2 charging circuit went bad, and it will not charge to a full battery, so iBasso sent me a new mainboard that I need to burn-in, great customer service. However, I wont be doing that until I am done burning in the Predator (177 hours now)._

 

Thanks I ordered one!


----------



## Jaw007

Got this email from Audiomidi.com this evening.They already charged my visa this morning.I hope it doesn't take weeks.

 (Just letting you know we are currently out of the UCA202 U-Control but will get you an ETA tomorrow)


----------



## Jaw007

Found more on amazon for about the same price.


----------



## davidw89

Where are pictures, prices and more pictures?


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *davidw89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where are pictures, prices and more pictures?_

 

 More at Amazon.

Amazon.com: Used and New: Behringer U-CONTROL UCA202 USB-Audio Interface


----------



## Lil' Knight

I've just taken a look at ibasso and the P2 is now out of stock. Stilling waiting for the D2


----------



## jamato8

Yeah I heard the P2 was sold out. Most likely the D2 will take over as it is the same amp.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I heard the P2 was sold out. Most likely the D2 will take over as it is the same amp._

 

I'm thinking of getting a DIY USB DAC and use it with the P2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a pity it's out of stock.




 The DAC above use pcm2704 and really cheap


----------



## jamato8

Nice. The Peng Caffeine is pretty nice isn't it?


----------



## DarKu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarKu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm planing in near future to buy a pair of SR325i and a ibasso P2 or D2 (work rig)
 somebody could tell me, if P2 have a good sinergy with Grados?_

 

no one?


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice. The Peng Caffeine is pretty nice isn't it?_

 

Sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it pairs very nicely with my MS1.
 I'm just looking for a DAC for my laptop, its soundcard onboard really sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I want to try rolling opams


----------



## DarKu

Lil' Knight
 Does your Cowon D2 have a good sinergy with P2?
 also wanted to ask you when using D2 with P2 the sound is fuller and better with MS1 ? cos i know that cowon d2 have plenty of power driving MS1 alone.

 I want to use as you, D2 as source for my future P2 with some Grados (225 or 325i)

 an another question, P2 is a warm amp or an bright amp? Grados are pretty bright and IF this amp is bright too then i must think about something else


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DarKu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lil' Knight
 Does your Cowon D2 have a good sinergy with P2?
 also wanted to ask you when using D2 with P2 the sound is fuller and better with MS1 ? cos i know that cowon d2 have plenty of power driving MS1 alone.

 I want to use as you, D2 as source for my future P2 with some Grados (225 or 325i)

 an another question, P2 is a warm amp or an bright amp? Grados are pretty bright and IF this amp is bright too then i must think about something else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't own the P2, you should ask HiFlight, he has both of them. 
 I'm just waiting for the D2.
 For what I've read above, the P2 has warm sounding which suits nicely with the D2, which has cold, analytical sound. When I use my Caféine and D2 with MS1, it opens the soundstage quite large, not so big but there's some improvement. The MS1 is a very efficient can, any of my DAP can drive it easily.
 My advice is that you should think carefully before using any Grado with your D2, both of them are very very bright. My experience with the D2 and ER4.p which is also a bright one, is unbearable. It sounds like twisting my ears.
 Take a look into those warm sounding cans and they will be a good supplement for your D2.


----------



## Theojt

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've just taken a look at ibasso and the P2 is now out of stock. Stilling waiting for the D2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I ordered my P2 on 1/5/08 (Saturday) and just received notification of shipment yesterday. Sorry - I guess I got one of the last remaining stock. This is my first amp; really looking forward to it.

 Jeff


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Theojt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered my P2 on 1/5/08 (Saturday) and just received notification of shipment yesterday. Sorry - I guess I got one of the last remaining stock. This is my first amp; really looking forward to it.

 Jeff_

 

Lucky you are,man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Excellent first amp you have. Enjoy it


----------



## etherealbeats

Yes you are lucky. I'm waiting patiently for them to come back in stock.

 I don't think I'm gonna go for the D2. Anyone know if the D2 contains the same amp as the P2, or will it sound different?


----------



## antonyfirst

My P2 has 100 hours of burn in. I hope to review it in few weeks. It really makes the ER4S shine, much more so than my previous Xin Supermacro LE and Supermini III/IV.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *etherealbeats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes you are lucky. I'm waiting patiently for them to come back in stock.

 I don't think I'm gonna go for the D2. Anyone know if the D2 contains the same amp as the P2, or will it sound different?_

 

The D2 is supposed to have the same amp section with the best of the Wolfson dac for the USB section. It will also have an auto detect so that if you plug in an input, like a source (Ipod for expample) it will work with that device.


----------



## etherealbeats

Oh so you're saying I could bypass the iPod DAC and use the one in the D2 portably with my iPod? Or is that just wishful thinking.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *etherealbeats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh so you're saying I could bypass the iPod DAC and use the one in the D2 portably with my iPod? Or is that just wishful thinking._

 

No, if you used the line out of the iPod, is what I meant or any other source with a line out. there is a chip that Apple has that give permission to access the digital out, which is what the Wadio dock is all about but the cost of just the license appears to be around $100,000 so a company has to have deep pockets as compared to a number of smaller companies in the headphone business as that is a pretty good cash outlay on a hope that the dock does well.


----------



## etherealbeats

Isn't that the same with any amp though. I don't get what you mean by auto-detect. Don't they all do this?


----------



## jamato8

The D2 has a USB dac and of course a USB input. If you hook it up to an external source via the front jack it disconnects the USB dac and engages only the amp section otherwise both the input from the USB dac and the external input would be going through the amp at the same time, if the USB was hooked up and beside if you have an external source you really don't want the USB dac hooked up to the amp at the same time even if the dac isn't being used.


----------



## etherealbeats

Oh i see, so the input just disengages the DAC.


----------



## jamato8

Yes, it disengages the dac and engages the front input.


----------



## kiwirugby

I wonder if those with P2's already had the same experience as I did. Yesterday, I got back from a trip, opened my package from iBasso and started to charge my P2. In 30 minutes the charging light went from red to green, indicating the battery was charged. "That's quick", I thought. Does iBasso charge the amp before shipping, do you think? So far, I have been listening with the P2 for about two hours and all is well. Any insights?

 Stock and just out the box listening with 4G 60gb iMod (classical music; lossless) and K501s with the gain on position 2 and bass boost on position 3 and the volume at about 1 o'clock, I like what I am hearing: transparent; good soundstage and instrument separation; and wonderfully quiet in the pauses. Perhaps not as warm as my SuperMacro IV or SuperMicro. I also think Xin's SMIV has a fuller and more articulated bass, but it's early yet in the P2's life!

 I'll let you know if my battery quits well before the published 15 hours.

 I had no idea these would be out of stock so soon. I was lucky to get mine, I guess.


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kiwirugby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder if those with P2's already had the same experience as I did. Yesterday, I got back from a trip, opened my package from iBasso and started to charge my P2. In 30 minutes the charging light went from red to green, indicating the battery was charged. "That's quick", I thought. Does iBasso charge the amp before shipping, do you think? So far, I have been listening with the P2 for about two hours and all is well. Any insights?

 Stock and just out the box listening with 4G 60gb iMod (classical music; lossless) and K501s with the gain on position 2 and bass boost on position 3 and the volume at about 1 o'clock, I like what I am hearing: transparent; good soundstage and instrument separation; and wonderfully quiet in the pauses. Perhaps not as warm as my SuperMacro IV or SuperMicro. I also think Xin's SMIV has a fuller and more articulated bass, but it's early yet in the P2's life!

 I'll let you know if my battery quits well before the published 15 hours.

 I had no idea these would be out of stock so soon. I was lucky to get mine, I guess._

 

Mine was fully charged when I received it.


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jaw007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine was fully charged when I received it._

 

Thanks, Jaw. I must have missed this somewhere!


----------



## jamato8

I have gotten to the point where comparing the P2 and Reference doesn't mean as much. They are two different amps with different sounds but each does a very fine job, just in a bit different way. I find that when an amp is fulfilling and enjoyable it finally lack the need to compare but to enjoy.


----------



## antonyfirst

A very mature perspective. I'm enjoying my P2 enormously. I'm using Apuresound ER4S and it has been burned in for 150 hours. It got warmer with burn-in. Bass is punchier too, but still tight and clear.
 Did you do any opamp rolling? I'm enjoying mine with stock opamps.


----------



## jamato8

I tried a number of different opamps but came back to the stock ones, amazing with so many options, but I prefer the stock opamps. No need to roll for me now.


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tried a number of different opamps but came back to the stock ones, amazing with so many options, but I prefer the stock opamps. No need to roll for me now._

 

How many hours do you have on the amp now?
 Has it settled in yet,or is it still burning in?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jaw007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How many hours do you have on the amp now?
 Has it settled in yet,or is it still burning in?_

 

I don't know exactly but many and there does not appear to be any changes.


----------



## ndskyz

jamoto8. do you use your RP-21's with the P2? how do the two pair together? TIA


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know exactly but many and there does not appear to be any changes._

 

Thank you.I was going to get Denon AH-D5000 - headphones,have you ever tried any with this amp?


----------



## jamato8

I haven't had a chance lately to use my RP-21's but there is no reason they would not sound good as it drives and sounds good with my HD650's and the Ultrasone Pro 750.

 I haven't heard the D5000, please send me a pair and I will give you some feedback. :^)


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't had a chance lately to use my RP-21's but there is no reason they would not sound good as it drives and sounds good with my HD650's and the Ultrasone Pro 750.

 I haven't heard the D5000, please send me a pair and I will give you some feedback. :^)_

 

Thank you Jamato8 for the info.If I were as wealthy as Bill Gates,I would send all the members here a set.LOL


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ndskyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_jamoto8. do you use your RP-21's with the P2? how do the two pair together? TIA_

 

They sound very nice together, yesterday I spent about 2 hours listening to them w/ a 4th Gen iModded iPod as a source. I had the bass in low w/ the gain in medium and the P2 drove the RP21 to very nice levels. I had the volume pot at about 10:00 o'clock.


----------



## Boobez

Hi! First post here! I'm new to this hobby but Ive been lurking for a while, now need some advice.

 I got this nice looking P2 a few days ago, I use it with Alessandro's MS1 while the source is a cheap MP3 player , you know one of those ipod clones sellin on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I was just looking for a more powerful bass response so I decided to try the P2, with mixed results: the bass is very full and I love the 3 step bass boost BUT I find the highs are very recessed to the point I miss lots of detail and also the "fun" of the music.
 IMHO the P2 is to be used with bright headhones/source because pairing it with the neutral MS1 results in a too warm sound.

 So I'm thinking to change the main opamp, can anyone suggest me one that makes the P2 sound brighter? Or is it better to just get a source with proper EQ ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PS : right now the little thing has just about 20 hours of use.


----------



## ndskyz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They sound very nice together, yesterday I spent about 2 hours listening to them w/ a 4th Gen iModded iPod as a source. I had the bass in low w/ the gain in medium and the P2 drove the RP21 to very nice levels. I had the volume pot at about 10:00 o'clock._

 

Thanks. Im still thinking about gettin me a set of those to replace my current self torture device.. that are my HD280 Pros. I cant wear those things for more than 10mins before they give me a headache.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Boobez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi! First post here! I'm new to this hobby but Ive been lurking for a while, now need some advice.

 I got this nice looking P2 a few days ago, I use it with Alessandro's MS1 while the source is a cheap MP3 player , you know one of those ipod clones sellin on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I was just looking for a more powerful bass response so I decided to try the P2, with mixed results: the bass is very full and I love the 3 step bass boost BUT I find the highs are very recessed to the point I miss lots of detail and also the "fun" of the music.
 IMHO the P2 is to be used with bright headhones/source because pairing it with the neutral MS1 results in a too warm sound.

 So I'm thinking to change the main opamp, can anyone suggest me one that makes the P2 sound brighter? Or is it better to just get a source with proper EQ ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PS : right now the little thing has just about 20 hours of use._

 

Sounds more like your source than the amp. I have no problems with detail on mine and I use the stock opamps but I do use a good source. Also, you need more burn-in for the P2 to open up.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

What they said above - and you can switch the pads on the MS-1 to bowls until you upgrade your source and burn in the amp.


----------



## Edwood

Will be interesting to see how small (or not) the D2 will be. 

 -Ed


----------



## jamato8

Same size as the Pico or Predator. The dip version will be a little longer to accommodate the sockets. It will have a chip that will change the input from USB to the front input if an external source other than the USB is used so no external switch will be needed and there will be a gain of 0 6 and 10 or 11. I have been looking forward to this and have a few questions, as you can tell.


----------



## kiwirugby

I am currently trying the D1 with the P2 (Sony D-EJ2000 pcdp as source and sysconcept optical mini-mini as IC) and AKG 501s and I like what I hear a lot. I am not sure I can really tell a huge difference between this and just using the D1 DAC (AD746; LME49720; LT6234), but, unless my ears are deceiving me (generously!!), I get a sense of greater tranparency and clarity. I am listening to Britten's War Requiem deliberately because of the huge orchestration (a big percussion section), large difference in frequency range (some really quite passages: solo voice pianissimo), for example and choral/vocal parts (men, women and boys). The presentation of this set up is silent as can be in really quiet parts, very real in the various combinations of orchestral and choral sections, and so, so clear. Amazing.

 Couple of quick questions for experts and those who have tried this combination of D1 + P2: is the D1 DAC still in play when I connect from the D1 aux in/out to the P2 input; and, more generally; does this combination make sense????


----------



## jamato8

Yes, I really like that combination. The P2 has very good pace and rhythm and I like the way it has a control that brings forth all the frequencies without muddling them. The P2 and D1 should be close to what the D2 will be. When you hook up the P2 to aux you bypass the internal D1 amp and use the dac section. You also have two different power supplies, which is often a good thing for sound.


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I really like that combination. The P2 has very good pace and rhythm and I like the way it has a control that brings forth all the frequencies without muddling them. The P2 and D1 should be close to what the D2 will be. When you hook up the P2 to aux you bypass the internal D1 amp and use the dac section. You also have two different power supplies, which is often a good thing for sound._

 

Thanks, John. I must say this is combination is amazing. If the D2 can do exactly the same, D1 + P2, it's going to be a winner. Just the D1 DAC on its own is a great sounding amp, but I think this combination is just a tad better.

 I was just concerned that combining D1 + P2 made some sense..!


----------



## basman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kiwirugby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, John. I must say this is combination is amazing. If the D2 can do exactly the same, D1 + P2, it's going to be a winner. Just the D1 DAC on its own is a great sounding amp, but I think this combination is just a tad better.

 I was just concerned that combining D1 + P2 made some sense..!_

 

It will make sense coz P2 amp is a good soundin amp and much better compared to the internal amp of D1. Another thing is having separate power supply as J8 mentioned. Most of all the performance to dollar ratio is very high. 

 The only question hangin on my head is if amp of D1 is not in use, does the amp is completely out of the circuit (by static switching) and do not consume power from the battery. Plan to interchange the stock opamp of D1 to the 3/4 opamp of P2 since I will not be using the D1 internal amp. Hey J8 does it make sense?

 Thanks


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *basman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It will make sense coz P2 amp is a good soundin amp and much better compared to the internal amp of D1. Another thing is having separate power supply as J8 mentioned. Most of all the performance to dollar ratio is very high. 

 The only question hangin on my head is if amp of D1 is not in use, does the amp is completely out of the circuit (by static switching) and do not consume power from the battery. Plan to interchange the stock opamp of D1 to the 3/4 opamp of P2 since I will not be using the D1 internal amp. Hey J8 does it make sense?

 Thanks_

 

Sure but I wonder what opamp will already be in the D2? I would imagine iBasso has learned much.


----------



## basman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sure but I wonder what opamp will already be in the D2? I would imagine iBasso has learned much._

 

I think they already learned based on the result of P2. Im excited also as to what opamp and looks of D2.


----------



## Pete7

I would bet it would be the LT1364 again, same as in the P2. I've rolled many op-amps in the P2, and still I always come back to the LT1364. Either I haven't rolled the right op-amps, or LT1364 is simply the best fit.


----------



## HiFlight

I am guessing they might be using the THS4032. Their engineer likes it a lot.


----------



## basman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am guessing they might be using the THS4032. Their engineer likes it a lot._

 


 That would be great and no need to roll just ROCK!


----------



## meusickfrek

I just ordered a HD580 and am about to pull the trigger on the D2, can someone tell me if they believe this amp/dac (same as P2) has enough juice to power these cans. Also I've heard that the P2 is kinda warm, will the P2 be a good mix with the HD580's, I don't want the highs to be too rolled. Thanks
 P.S. Not a Gradohead


----------



## K3cT

How will this P2 sound combined with HD555/595?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meusickfrek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just ordered a HD580 and am about to pull the trigger on the D2, can someone tell me if they believe this amp/dac (same as P2) has enough juice to power these cans. Also I've heard that the P2 is kinda warm, will the P2 be a good mix with the HD580's, I don't want the highs to be too rolled. Thanks
 P.S. Not a Gradohead_

 

Warm does not mean no highs or rolled highs. The P2 highs are as good as it's mids, which is as good as it's lows. The P2 really sounds nice, and drives most cans, especially the Senn HD580/600/650.

 Also, you might benefit from an upgraded cable, like this one http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f44/st...dragon-286063/ - seriously, If I hadn't bought other phones with APS cable and matching extension cable, I woulda stayed with the Black Dragon.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I have a question here.

 Has anyone with a P2 had charging problems? Maybe you plug it in, and the red light never turns green if the amp is on, until you turn it off? Or if it is charging the red light goes off in only an hour, but the green doesn't come on and the battery isn't full? Or, you have to unplug and plug it in a few times to get a full charge?

 Thanks.


----------



## Pete7

I have a problem with it, but it's different. No problems at all charging. I have a problem turning the power on. If it's plugged in with the AC adapter, it fires right up. But sometimes it can take up to 10 tries pushing the power button on and off to get the blue light to come on, if its not plugged in. Once the power's on, it stays on, so it's not like the amp isn't functional. The thing is I shouldn't have to jump start a portable amp. I'm a little reluctant to contact iBasso about this, as I'm afraid they'll want me to ship the amp back to China to be repaired.


----------



## kiwirugby

I have experienced neither of the above. But then, I have not used the P2 plugged in or charging when on. I have done two charges since getting this a week ago and it takes about 2 hours to charge. Has the P2 battery completely discharged?

 Pete, the issue of your power button taking that many tries just doesn't sound rigght, I fear. At least you have a P2! You may have to ship it back. As you know they have great customer service, so I'd email them and see what they say and if they would be willing to cover shipping.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pete7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a problem with it, but it's different. No problems at all charging. I have a problem turning the power on. If it's plugged in with the AC adapter, it fires right up. But sometimes it can take up to 10 tries pushing the power button on and off to get the blue light to come on, if its not plugged in. Once the power's on, it stays on, so it's not like the amp isn't functional. The thing is I shouldn't have to jump start a portable amp. I'm a little reluctant to contact iBasso about this, as I'm afraid they'll want me to ship the amp back to China to be repaired._

 

Well, I wasn't going to post any of this because I don't want to hurt iBasso, but I think it may help a few Head-fi'ers and they come first.

 Pete7, the bigger problem for you is that iBasso is temporarily out of stock on the P2, and they requested that I send my second one back for a refund after it developed problems too. They wouldn't apply the money towards a D2 when they come out - they didn't say no, they just never answered my 3 requests about doing that when we were emailing back and forth.

 The customer service has been great though. I think you need to contact them about your power-on problem. They usually respond within 24 hours of an email. They replaced my mainboard within a week of my first getting it, when I had problems with not getting a full charge and never getting a green full light (issue #2 and 3 above). Then it died completely while waiting for a new mainboard to arrive (they had me move the opamps onto the new board and install it myself to save shipping costs).

 The replacement took 4 days to arrive, and I had the replacement for a week with no problems. Then on Jan 14th (about 1:00am) I was unplugging it after it had a full charge, and a spark jumped between the P2 and charger tip, and it wouldn't turn on after that. Neither would any LED lights come on when plugged into the wallwart. The wall charger has it's own green light, and that was on as it should be, but plugging in the P2 would cause the green light on the wallwart to go very dim, and the P2 still would not turn on. I let it sit for about 30 minutes and I was able to turn it on again. But, the iBasso P2 charge lights did not function when I plugged the P2 into the wall charger (No red, no green, nothing). And there was a loud hum heard through the headphones when it is plugged in to the wall and my Macbook.

 Remembering previous advice in an earlier email, I unplugged the charger from the wall, and then disconnected the P2 from the charger, and then plugged the charger back in and connected it to the P2 again. I thought the hum was gone after that, but the charge lights on the P2 were still dead. Turns out the hum was only there if BOTH Macbook and P2 were plugged into the same power strip. If one or the other was running on battery the hum was not there.

 Once the P2 could be turned on again, it still had battery power and ran fine from battery, and the power-on LED in the front came on when I turned it on. But Holding the P2 up to my nose, it smelled like ozone and plastic. There was no way to know if the problem was just the charging LEDs, or if it was really not charging. So, I hooked it up to a source and headphones and let it run until the battery was discharged. It sounded great as usual.

 After about 12 hours the battery was drained, by 3pm that day. About 2 hours later I plugged the P2 into the wall charger, and there were no LED charging lights and it would not turn on. I know that if the battery is too low the P2 will not turn on, so that the battery cannot do a deep discharge cycle and be hurt by going too low. So, I left it charging while I went away for 2 hours to run errands. When I returned 2 hours later, neither charging LED light was on, but I checked the P2 and I was able to turn it on and it worked. I then tried it unplugged and it worked via battery too.

 Here is where things got interesting. When I plugged it back in to the charger to give it two more hours of juice, the RED charging LED came on! I left it that way for 2 more hours and the GREEN charge LED was lit and the red one was off. This looked like it was no longer malfunctioning, and maybe the spark had just caused a temporary disturbance for a short while. I then turned on the P2 and the green light on the wallwart did not get dimmer like it did the night before. But, the green "full charge" light turned back to red when I turned on the P2.

 To test it some more, I ran the battery down again overnight, and noted it ran 14 hours, and then I charged it up again. I was using the P2 while it was plugged in to charge this time (off the other times) to see if it took longer to charge while turned on. The charge light stayed red for over 12 hours, until I turned off the P2, then the charge light turned green. Once the charge light was green, I could turn the P2 back on and it would stay green while connected to the wallwart. This was different from the last time, when turning it on caused the red LED go on. So, I unplugged from the wallwart and ran it down one more time, but unfortunately it never worked again after it was drained.

 I dug up the old mainboard from the trash in my bedroom, and compared them, and couldn't see anything that looked burned or scorched, and the batteries weren't swollen or anything, although they measured as discharged.

 iBasso requested that I ship the whole thing back for a refund, because they are out of stock and could not send another replacement. This is a shame because the P2 sound quality, even with no burn-in, is quite good. Even stock it compares very well with my D1 (new opamps), Headsix, Predator, Super Macro III 11/07 and Lyrix. I felt no need to swap opamps in the P2 or Lyrix, which I did do with the D1 and SuperMacro III (both with AD797 now).

 I offered to wait for a D2 and have them keep my money, but they only responded to the P2 issues in our emails and finally requested I return it. I think they thought I would rather have my money than another amp, and may have thought I was just being polite. But, *I really do like their amps and still might buy a D2 when they are released*.

 As far as I can tell, Pete7 and I are the only ones who have had problems with the P2. If the Head-fi forums sent them 200 customers, I think that* 2 reported problems is still a low failure rate*. 

 When the D1 first came out some people had problems pop up, but that seems to be under control now and the D1 has become very popular here now. I predict the same success with the P2. Now, if the D2 had bass boost, I think that might be a no brainer and kill the P2 in its tracks - but iBasso set it up as having a choice of great sound and bass boost, or great sound and USB DAC. Those using the USB DAC will likely have software to EQ bass boost and don't need a switch on the amp - this keeps manufacturing costs down.


----------



## jamato8

The on/off was acting funny for a day or two (about a week ago)and then I loosened the front panel and found out it was a little too tight against the switch. When I retightened it and made sure the face plate did not push against the push switch it was fine but before that it would not turn on correctly. I had taken the internals out in the past and before that there was no problem but this does let me know that if the face plate isn't aligned up it can put pressure against the push switch.


----------



## Jaw007

I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
 Mine seems to be working flawlessly.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The on/off was acting funny for a day or two (about a week ago)and then I loosened the front panel and found out it was a little too tight against the switch. When I retightened it and made sure the face plate did not push against the push switch it was fine but before that it would not turn on correctly. I had taken the internals out in the past and before that there was no problem but this does let me know that if the face plate isn't aligned up it can put pressure against the push switch._

 

I had that rubbing issue after I swapped the mainboards out, but that would/should be pretty noticeable as a sticking switch, not as needing a "jump start". It was easy to fix the sticky switch during re-assembly though, so hope that helps him.


----------



## jamato8

Yeah, and sorry about your problems. It is a hassle any time but this amp really is special. I don't look like they are going to keep producing it, which is too bad. The D2 should be a good unit though. I am anxious to hear it but the date was pushed back because of the holiday in China that lasts for 2 weeks.


----------



## basman

Whoa! I'm afraid with my P2 soon will develop same trouble, mine still work fine and sounds good waiting for his mate D1.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, and sorry about your problems. It is a hassle any time but this amp really is special. I don't look like they are going to keep producing it, which is too bad. The D2 should be a good unit though. I am anxious to hear it but the date was pushed back because of the holiday in China that lasts for 2 weeks._

 

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been waiting so long to this weekend. And they delay 2 weeks .. :speechless:


----------



## kiwirugby

I am not sure whether or not to post this here or in the D1 thread. I have found that when I want to use the D1 and P2 together using a pcdp as a source, I have to to first get the music started using only the D1 and then connect the D1 to the P2. If I start the music with both connected at the outset, I hear nothing.

 Any insights? Anything I am doing wrong?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *basman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whoa! I'm afraid with my P2 soon will develop same trouble, mine still work fine and sounds good waiting for his mate D1._

 

If you have a P2, just enjoy it and don't worry. It's not like they are all a time-bomb or something. It's a great amp, that competes very well with most any other portable amp out there, but at a better price.

 I don't expect them to discontinue these, as there is a market for small amps with bass boost, and a different market for small amps with DAC (which don't need bass boost if you are using the DAC to a computer with software EQ).


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kiwirugby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not sure whether or not to post this here or in the D1 thread. I have found that when I want to use the D1 and P2 together using a pcdp as a source, I have to to first get the music started using only the D1 and then connect the D1 to the P2. If I start the music with both connected at the outset, I hear nothing.

 Any insights? Anything I am doing wrong?_

 

The D1 defaults to being a normal headphone amp, unless it detects a digital source at start up.

 If the D1 is on, and the amp is connected to the D1 via aux/in, sometimes turning on the music source doesn't get the D1 to switch to the right input, unless you turn the D1 on after the source is putting out a signal. 

 It doesn't matter whether the external amp is connected or not, it's an issue of the D1 not having an input signal till you start the music, so it powers up in stand alone amp mode.

 At least that's how mine seems to work.


----------



## Pete7

My P2 power switch doesn't function at all anymore, unless plugged in. It's like having a car that always needs a jump. I emailed iBasso late last night. I mentioned I would prefer it if they would send me a new board, as I knew they did for someone else on this forum; as I wouldn't want a refund or have to send the amp back to China to be repaired. I'm not too hopeful as to what their answer will be.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Now iBasso is gonna be hating on me soon, for posting here and teaching their customers to tell customer service how to do their job...


----------



## Pete7

Let's face it, the odds of them doing something like that twice aren't good, but I had to test the waters. I'd prefer to not be without a portable amp for any given amount of time...It's Monday there now, and they haven't returned my email, so it looks like I'm off to write them another one. They're gonna love me,too.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I would give them a little more time before bugging them again. But, that's just me...


----------



## Pete7

It's not like it's a major life decision they have to contemplate. I don't expect a manufacturer to measure up to Ray Samuels, but then again is acknowlegement that they recieved my email too much to expect? I wouldn't consider letting them know about a defective product "bugging" .


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I didn't mean for that to sound like you were bugging them the first time.


----------



## jamato8

I wonder how the term bugging came about? Do you think it was because people had bugs, and gave them to other people so they said they were bugging them as in giving them bugs? Were they body lice or fleas or maybe the dreaded cootie, which is actually back to lice since it is a louse. Or could it be in bugs as referred to as in a virus and that someone might send a virus via an email to another, therefor "bugging" them? Food for thought I might think or does all this just "bug" you?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder how the term bugging came about? Do you think it was because people had bugs, and gave them to other people so they said they were bugging them as in giving them bugs? Were they body lice or fleas or maybe the dreaded cootie, which is actually back to lice since it is a louse. Or could it be in bugs as referred to as in a virus and that someone might send a virus via an email to another, therefor "bugging" them? Food for thought I might think or does all this just "bug" you?_

 

You actually may be onto the right start...


 ...I mean as in where the term bugging originated, not as in starting to bug me...


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

The origin had to be before Nixon and watergate... Right?


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D1 defaults to being a normal headphone amp, unless it detects a digital source at start up.

 If the D1 is on, and the amp is connected to the D1 via aux/in, sometimes turning on the music source doesn't get the D1 to switch to the right input, unless you turn the D1 on after the source is putting out a signal. 

 It doesn't matter whether the external amp is connected or not, it's an issue of the D1 not having an input signal till you start the music, so it powers up in stand alone amp mode.

 At least that's how mine seems to work._

 

Thanks. Are you suggesting that I turn on the source (pcdp) then turn on the D1 and P2?


----------



## jamato8

I normally plug everything in and then turn on the D1. At least I think that is what I do. :^)


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I normally plug in my source and turn that on, and then turn on the D1.


----------



## kiwirugby

Works when using the pcdp (Sony D-EJ2000) connected to the D1, but not if I have the D1 already connected to the P2. What I have to do is start the CD in pcdp, turn on the D1, then connect the D1 to the P2 and then push the little lever on the pcdp to restart the CD. A bit of a pudddle, but it works. Maybe it's different when using a USB from a computer, for example.


----------



## Pete7

iBasso emailed me back, and of course they want me to send the amp back to China to be repaired. Oh well, I hope it only takes the 3 days to get there, that it took when they originally shipped the amp here.


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pete7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_iBasso emailed me back, and of course they want me to send the amp back to China to be repaired. Oh well, I hope it only takes the 3 days to get there, that it took when they originally shipped the amp here._

 

Do you have to absorb the shipping charges?Or does iBasso send you a shipping label?


----------



## Pete7

They're paying for return shipping. Their rationale for not granting my request to send me another amp board is that I've had the P2 for over 30 days, which to me means nothing as there isn't anything in the warranty mentioning anything about what they will/will not do after the 30-day point. But at least it'll get repaired.


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pete7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They're paying for return shipping. Their rationale for not granting my request to send me another amp board is that I've had the P2 for over 30 days, which to me means nothing as there isn't anything in the warranty mentioning anything about what they will/will not do after the 30-day point. But at least it'll get repaired._

 

Your lucky,my son sent a small package to the Philipinnes,and it cost him $40.00
 UPS.


----------



## DNT

True, international shipment is unpredictable sometimes. I got lucky once, sent a package from Asia to Norway for only $20.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

If you sent it Express Mail International, it's about 4 days. I wasn't in a hurry (because I have too many amps), and saved $10 using Priority mail international instead. I shipped it Friday, so yours will maybe get to them before mine.


----------



## DNT

Does that many P2 got problems? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Because I just bought 1 and it's on the way.


----------



## Pete7

2 out of who knows how many out there.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DNT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does that many P2 got problems? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because I just bought 1 and it's on the way._

 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for your first amp, dude


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DNT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does that many P2 got problems? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because I just bought 1 and it's on the way._

 

I'm pretty sure you'll be okay.


----------



## jamato8

I have had mine since they first came out and used the heck out of it, recharged it many times and never had a problem.


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have had mine since they first came out and used the heck out of it, recharged it many times and never had a problem._

 

Did you mention earlier on that you loosend up the front panel because it was rubbing your switch,after doing something with the board?
 Couldnt a person boar out the hole a little more and fix some of the problems?Post #248 to be exact!


----------



## spookygonk

Anyone know if / when these are coming back into stock?


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have had mine since they first came out and used the heck out of it, recharged it many times and never had a problem._

 

Ditto. 

 Be wary of a right angled plug (in my case a Switchcraft). If it touches the faceplate you will hear some crackling if you move the plug.


----------



## ndskyz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookygonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know if / when these are coming back into stock?_

 

Late February is what I've heard.


----------



## Pete7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kiwirugby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ditto. 

 Be wary of a right angled plug (in my case a Switchcraft). If it touches the faceplate you will hear some crackling if you move the plug._

 

That can happen with a Canare connector, as well.


----------



## spookygonk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ndskyz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Late February is what I've heard._

 

THanks, only hope I can wait that long to get a portable amp.


----------



## Del Griffith

Today I was listening to my p2 and all was fine. I turned it off..no problems. Well now I try to turn it on and no power. I plugged in the charger to recharge and not only does the indicater not show red or green..but the unit will not power on. I emailed ibasso...whe'll see what happens. I am major bummed. I love this amp!! I got the amp a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ranma13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Del Griffith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Today I was listening to my p2 and all was fine. I turned it off..no problems. Well now I try to turn it on and no power. I plugged in the charger to recharge and not only does the indicater not show red or green..but the unit will not power on. I emailed ibasso...whe'll see what happens. I am major bummed. I love this amp!! I got the amp a few weeks ago._

 

That's kinda like my D1, the battery either doesn't hold a charge anymore or the charging circuit is busted. It only lasts for 30 minutes on battery power and I can only recharge 30 minute's worth of battery power.


----------



## Jaw007

I believe they just popped up in May.So their experience in amp making must be amateur at most.The same with C&C XO amps from headb,some people are having trouble with those also.I look for my P2 to go also in the near future.No more Chinese junk for me.


----------



## Outro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Del Griffith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Today I was listening to my p2 and all was fine. I turned it off..no problems. Well now I try to turn it on and no power. I plugged in the charger to recharge and not only does the indicater not show red or green..but the unit will not power on. I emailed ibasso...whe'll see what happens. I am major bummed. I love this amp!! I got the amp a few weeks ago._

 

Mine just did it today! Neither of the back indicator LEDs light up when I plug it in to charge. Pretty bummed this was my first amp and to have it die so fast after getting it, well it stinks. I emailed ibasso as well, hopefully get an answer from them soon.


----------



## Del Griffith

Whatever the case may be..I loved the sound of the p2. But I have always been spooked by anything in the past that malfunctioned so quickly..and if I were getting it from best buy I would return it for refund. So I prefer to just get a refund. It's been under 3 weeks since I've had it. If I have that option, I will probably do that. I can't help thinking that I will get it back and the same thing will happen again in a few weeks. Call me paranoid.


----------



## Del Griffith

Mine just did it today! Neither of the back indicator LEDs light up when I plug it in to charge. Pretty bummed this was my first amp and to have it die so fast after getting it, well it stinks. I emailed ibasso as well, hopefully get an answer from them soon.



 Exactly the same scenario as mine. No power at all.


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Del Griffith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whatever the case may be..I loved the sound of the p2. But I have always been spooked by anything in the past that malfunctioned so quickly..and if I were getting it from best buy I would return it for refund. So I prefer to just get a refund. It's been under 3 weeks since I've had it. If I have that option, I will probably do that. I can't help thinking that I will get it back and the same thing will happen again in a few weeks. Call me paranoid._

 

From now on,I'm dealing local it is to much a hassle to ship to china,and then wait,who knows how long.


----------



## Del Griffith

I hear ya there...just too bad the amps from far away are so resonable compared to locally. I hope things work out with the p2 on the whole and they fix the bugs, it's a fantastic amp at a killer price. So I'm not trashing them.. it's just like yer saying...such a hassle to return to China and not know how long it will be gone. So I would rather get my $ back... heres hopin.


----------



## kiwirugby

This is scarry. I wonder how many P2s are out there with no problems so far. I have had my D1 for a couple of months and P2 about a month, and so far........well I don't want to jinx my gear!!!


----------



## hanhan12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Del Griffith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Today I was listening to my p2 and all was fine. I turned it off..no problems. Well now I try to turn it on and no power. I plugged in the charger to recharge and not only does the indicater not show red or green..but the unit will not power on. I emailed ibasso...whe'll see what happens. I am major bummed. I love this amp!! I got the amp a few weeks ago._

 

I had the same problem as you before.

 I just leave the charger plugged in. After 30 minutes or so, it's working again.
 Now, it works so smoothly.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Yeah, most previous post documented that if I drained it down completely, it would take a while when plugged in to become responsive again. That happened each time I ran it down till it shut off.


----------



## Del Griffith

I will try leaving it charge for awhile then. I hope that works. Will post in a few hrs. 
 Thanks guys.


----------



## DNT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kiwirugby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is scarry. I wonder how many P2s are out there with no problems so far. I have had my D1 for a couple of months and P2 about a month, and so far........well I don't want to jinx my gear!!!_

 

Same here. I have one on the way right now and I just hope it functions well.


----------



## Outro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, most previous post documented that if I drained it down completely, it would take a while when plugged in to become responsive again. That happened each time I ran it down till it shut off._

 

Mine still had enough juice to power on, the front LED would just flash. I have since just let it run until it drained (took about 2mins to drain what was left), and now I'm just leaving it plugged into see if this works. /crosses fingers


----------



## Del Griffith

Well...it's been almost 6 hrs I've had the amp plugged into the charger. Still no charging lights and no power. Mine must be more severe. Haven't heard back from Ibasso yet either... but it is the weekend.


----------



## Outro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Del Griffith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well...it's been almost 6 hrs I've had the amp plugged into the charger. Still no charging lights and no power. Mine must be more severe. Haven't heard back from Ibasso yet either... but it is the weekend._

 

Yeap same here, still nothing.


----------



## Pete7

I tried running the battery all the way down to see if it would maybe "reboot" the power switch. It didn't work, so the power switch still won't turn the amp on unless it is plugged into the A/C adapter. I guess I should be thankful it almost fully functions. I'm having a tough time sending it off to China to be repaired as it really is a great sounding amp. I'm running it with LT1364's both in the 3/4 and in L/R and I think it's my favorite combination of op-amps yet. It's a shame that there were obviously some problems with the design, but I don't recall any problems with earlier buyers of the amp. I read through this thread before my purchase in early December, and no problems had been reported. I hope iBasso does the the right thing on this matter, as the company obviously has great potential. I'd hate to see that laid waste with poor customer service.


----------



## Del Griffith

I heard back from Ibasso this morning. They said to send it back for repair and to scan my reciept for airmail and they would reimburse the postage. Good enough for now...hope it is a quick turnaround. Will keep posted...


----------



## HiFlight

Suggestion: Try the P2 with LTC6241HV in LR and OPA2134 in IC-2. 

 My personal favorite so far, moving the THS4032 out of first place.


----------



## Pete7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Suggestion: Try the P2 with LTC6241HV in LR and OPA2134 in IC-2. 

 My personal favorite so far, moving the THS4032 out of first place._

 

I just tried LTC6241HV in L/R but with LT1364 in 3/4. Sounds really amazing, I've never heard so much clarity in an op-amp before. Pretty balanced across the spectrum,too. Unfortunately, my amp is definitely going back for repairs. I was on the fence about it, but now I'm having problems consistently turning the amp on even plugged in with the adapter. Oh well, hope it won't take too long.


----------



## antonyfirst

Ron, can you tell us more about the sound of this opamp configuration (especially compared to stock opamps)?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *antonyfirst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ron, can you tell us more about the sound of this opamp configuration (especially compared to stock opamps)?_

 

I find it to be a full, rich sound that has very nice balance and detail, without any part of the spectrum being overpowering. The output sound level at a given volume setting is also higher than any other combo I have tried. One does not feel that the entire soundstage is between the ears, as is the case with many other opamps. The 6241/6241HV projects a very nice soundstage.

 I was trying to duplicate the sound I was hearing from my D1 with the AD743, and I feel that this is very close in all respects. 

 BTW, the only difference between the 6241 and the 6241HV is in the supply voltage tolerance...the HV stands for "high voltage".


----------



## ndskyz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find it to be a full, rich sound that has very nice balance and detail, without any part of the spectrum being overpowering. The output sound level at a given volume setting is also higher than any other combo I have tried. One does not feel that the entire soundstage is between the ears, as is the case with many other opamps. The 6241/6241HV projects a very nice soundstage.

 I was trying to duplicate the sound I was hearing from my D1 with the AD743, and I feel that this is very close in all respects. 

 BTW, the only difference between the 6241 and the 6241HV is in the supply voltage tolerance...the HV stands for "high voltage"._

 

Impressive..this sounds like the combo I will have to try. Guess I better get back up to speed on soldering. I swore I would never solder again, after I quit my job as a Tech at a Motorola Repair facility. Component level repair of PCB's for a living is not fun. 
 Maybe I'll wait until i get my D2 in..and broken in, and try this combo in that. Assuming the D2 will have opamps (through hole) in them.


----------



## antonyfirst

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find it to be a full, rich sound that has very nice balance and detail, without any part of the spectrum being overpowering. The output sound level at a given volume setting is also higher than any other combo I have tried. One does not feel that the entire soundstage is between the ears, as is the case with many other opamps. The 6241/6241HV projects a very nice soundstage.

 I was trying to duplicate the sound I was hearing from my D1 with the AD743, and I feel that this is very close in all respects. 

 BTW, the only difference between the 6241 and the 6241HV is in the supply voltage tolerance...the HV stands for "high voltage"._

 

Are there less warm opamps? I'd like to try a sound closer to that of a Pico, if possible, without sacrificing details nor soundstage.


----------



## jamato8

The Pico uses AD8397's. The P2 has a permanent output buffer system so that will always be in the signal path. Some like the sound of the 8397 and some don't, feeling the highs are a little artificial. I am not relating this sound to the Pico but the what has occurred with the sound of the AD8397. Much also depends upon what headphones you are using.


----------



## meusickfrek

Anyone try the op2706 with the P2 or am I missing something, tried to do a search. This info would be useful considering that is what the D2 will ship with. Thanks


----------



## HiFlight

I am using the LM6172 in LR and the THS4032 for IC-2. The sound is excellent. Well-balanced, very nice imaging and soundstage. 

 There are quite a few opamps that sound good in the P2.


----------



## meusickfrek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFlight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am using the LM6172 in LR and the THS4032 for IC-2. The sound is excellent. Well-balanced, very nice imaging and soundstage. 

 There are quite a few opamps that sound good in the P2._

 

Ok, noob question regarding the D2, One LM6172 opamp is used for left and right channels, and one THS4032 is used for buffer(?) and one chip (4702) is used for the DAC? So if I roll opamps I need two chips per roll? And what is a four channel design, strengths and weaknesses. Would the LM6172/THS4032 work good with the HD580 or should I use a different combo? Sorry for all the quest's, just excited about my first dac/amp. I know it will sound great, now I am using a pocket amp from a stock laptop sound card and think it sounds great, although the bass could be a little tighter. I heard someone say the mids and highs on the HD580 are 300ohms and the bass is 600ohms, hopefully this little bugger will suffice. Cheers


----------



## HiFlight

It is difficult to speculate on what opamps will work best in the D2 until it actually arrives on the scene. Assuming that it uses the same amp circuitry as the P2, there are several combinations that sound quite good. The factory supplied 1364 is a good chip. I like the LM6172as well with the THS4032 being used in IC2, which is not a buffer but rather a part of the 4 channel circuitry. You would need one of each. I don't know if the D2 will have a removeable DAC opamp or not. 

 My suggestion is to wait until you actually get the amp, and see how it sounds to you. You need a good baseline reference before swapping opamps, or one tends to get lost in all of the possible combinations. 

 The iBasso amps sound very good the way they are delivered now, and the improvements one can make by opamp rolling are refinements in sound quality, rather than huge changes. 

 Any of the iBasso amps will easily drive the HD580s. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meusickfrek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, noob question regarding the D2, One LM6172 opamp is used for left and right channels, and one THS4032 is used for buffer(?) and one chip (4702) is used for the DAC? So if I roll opamps I need two chips per roll? And what is a four channel design, strengths and weaknesses. Would the LM6172/THS4032 work good with the HD580 or should I use a different combo? Sorry for all the quest's, just excited about my first dac/amp. I know it will sound great, now I am using a pocket amp from a stock laptop sound card and think it sounds great, although the bass could be a little tighter. I heard someone say the mids and highs on the HD580 are 300ohms and the bass is 600ohms, hopefully this little bugger will suffice. Cheers_


----------



## meusickfrek

Thanks for the reply HiFlight, that clears up most of my questions. I had a six channel home amp to run a 5.1 system so that kind of makes sense 5+1=6. So what do the four channels in a HP amp do? how does it make it better? Anyone?


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meusickfrek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the reply HiFlight, that clears up most of my questions. I had a six channel home amp to run a 5.1 system so that kind of makes sense 5+1=6. So what do the four channels in a HP amp do? how does it make it better? Anyone?_

 

The 4 channels are not audio output channels, but rather a way to supply power to pre and power sections of left and right channels, hence "4-channel"

 Each section is electrically isolated from the other, at least that is my understanding of the circuitry.


----------



## HiFlight

After working thru seemingly endless combinations of various opamps, some of which offered some improvement in sound, some of which didn't, I finally found a combination that sounds utterly stellar! 

 Most improvements are in the clarity, especially of the highs. Snares really sound like snares, as do cymbals and bells. 

 Soundstage is natural with excellent imaging. 

 I am keeping this combination a secret..........................???


 No, just kidding...the combo is the ISL55002IB in LR and the ADA4841-2 in IC-2. 

 Try it, you'll like it!!!!!


----------



## jamato8

Where do you get the ISL55002IB?

 You must have spent much time investigating all of this!


----------



## basman

Thanks Highflight, will try it.


----------



## HiFlight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where do you get the ISL55002IB?

 You must have spent much time investigating all of this!_

 

I have a number of them. They are an Intersil opamp. 

 It is not a combination for bassheads, it has a very neutral, lifelike SQ. Excellent transients and very detailed and clear highs.


----------



## bbird1927

Hey guys, where did you guys get the op amp from ?


----------



## elad500

I've been lurking around here for quite sometime and I finally have a reason to lose my virginity and make my first post. I have enjoyed all the great reading and appreciate all the valuable information everyone here has provided. 

 With that, I have decided to take the plung into portableheadphoneampland with the purchase of the versatile and budget friendly P2. I pre-ordered the unit in late January and have been waiting impatiently since then to get the thing in my hands. 

 Well...long story short...the unit finally shipped and was slated to be delivered today. I tracked shipment through UPS today and noticed that the delivery date was removed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I called UPS to confirm delivery and was told the shipment was missing a Air Way Bill and is held in customs. So...after already waiting for weeks it looks like I have to wait even longer.

 This sucks


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *elad500* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





I've been lurking around here for quite sometime and I finally have a reason to lose my virginity and make my first post. I have enjoyed all the great reading and appreciate all the valuable information everyone here has provided. 

 With that, I have decided to take the plung into portableheadphoneampland with the purchase of the versatile and budget friendly P2. I pre-ordered the unit in late January and have been waiting impatiently since then to get the thing in my hands. 

 Well...long story short...the unit finally shipped and was slated to be delivered today. I tracked shipment through UPS today and noticed that the delivery date was removed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I called UPS to confirm delivery and was told the shipment was missing a Air Way Bill and is held in customs. So...after already waiting for weeks it looks like I have to wait even longer.

 This sucks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sorry to hear the bad news.Hopefully you will receive them soon.


----------



## bbird1927

Got my P2 today !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Lovely unit !! Built is EXCELLENT !!!
 worth every single penny even with just the look.
 Burning it now. Sounds good out of box with my Grado 325i and ER4S.
 The bass gain turns my ER4S into


----------



## jamato8

I find the P2 fun and exciting. It has a personality with plenty of drive for most headphones.


----------



## Del Griffith

Bird...good to hear about the p2 adding bass to your er4s. I have owned the er4p before and loved the detail...missed the bass. I asked in a thread awhile back if the p2 would add considerable bass to the er4p, but got 0 replies. Probably because er4p is said to have bass quality not quantity. I mean no disrespect to the ety's...just would love a little more bass. Might have to give the ety's another try. Thanks...


----------



## DNT

My P2 drives the K181DJ great and the bass is even better.


----------



## chadbang

FYI those worried about the charging circuit. I wrote iBasso asking if the models currently for sale are "improved" models and got the following response:


 Hello,
 Thank you for your email.
 We have used a more reliable charging circuitry in the current P2. So
 far, it works well.
 If you have any further questions, pleaes dont hesitate to contact us.


 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio


 So I suppose that problem has been fixed, or remedied.


----------



## bbird1927

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find the P2 fun and exciting. It has a personality with plenty of drive for most headphones._

 

Agreed. P2 + 325i = heaven


----------



## bbird1927

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Del Griffith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bird...good to hear about the p2 adding bass to your er4s. I have owned the er4p before and loved the detail...missed the bass. I asked in a thread awhile back if the p2 would add considerable bass to the er4p, but got 0 replies. Probably because er4p is said to have bass quality not quantity. I mean no disrespect to the ety's...just would love a little more bass. Might have to give the ety's another try. Thanks..._

 

Heard/read lots of comments on how flat the bass is on ER4 series, especially 4S. 4P is in fact the improved version with more bass. But to me, bass in 4S is really well controlled, tight and accurate. P2 just brings my 4S to the next level, more bass but not over, like ex-71,or P200.
 And the look of this amp....oh man..cant imagine a portable amp can be so sexy !


----------



## jamato8

The bass on the P2 is so well done and the bass increase, if you need it, is integrated without overwhelming the other frequencies, which is not common.


----------



## glt

Shipped from China on Monday (Sunday in the US), just got it (Wed AM) from the UPS guy.


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *glt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shipped from China on Monday (Sunday in the US), just got it (Wed AM) from the UPS guy._

 

Congrats ,and happy listening.


----------



## bbird1927

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The bass on the P2 is so well done and the bass increase, if you need it, is integrated without overwhelming the other frequencies, which is not common._

 

Totally agreed. The best part is the price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *glt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shipped from China on Monday (Sunday in the US), just got it (Wed AM) from the UPS guy._

 

The shipping is incredible. Shipped on 7/3/08 and i got it on 11/3/08 (china to australia). And 10/3/08 was public holiday here.


----------



## sbulack

Based on what I was reading in this thread, I ordered a P2 on March 5, and it arrived in Philadelphia, PA, USA on March 11 (involving two weekend days). Since it arrived, I've been using it about 15 hours a day, and over the weekend it has opened up to where it is delivering exactly the sound that I was hoping to find for my portable rig.

 I've got a 5.5G iMod with ALO Jumbo Cryo LOD, and a pair of Shure SE530 in my portable rig. What I was hoping to achieve with this portable rig was a sound similar to my home rig (including a Mapletree Ear+ HD), but with the highs accentuated more (in a beautifully illuminated way) because of the IEMs. My old Go-Vibe V5 and V6 did not give the transparency, clarity or spectral fullness I was looking for with the rest of the rig. A Penguinamp Caffeine sounded too unnaturally "HiFi" in this rig to my ear. Even a Portable Millett Hybrid Amp (while giving wonderful textures and natural timbral structures), had too high a gain, and I had to use it with a 75 Ohm stereo mini adapter, which smoothed out the sound of the SE530's and made them more "laid back" than I prefer.

 So, after reading the posts about the iBasso P2, it sounded as though it might be just what I'm looking for (especially with the multiple gain and bass boost settings). And the iBasso P2, with the other components in my work rig, gives me exactly the sound I was hoping for: spatially large and deep, with the spectral balance my ear loves (clear, full, articulate bass, lush, tuneful mids, and gorgeously illuminated, clear and airy highs), and the effortless transparency to which my home rig has made my ears accustomed. And, as if that weren't enough, it portrays all of the rich textural and timbral cues which give the sound of each voice a compelling naturalness to my ear/brain. With the iBasso P2 in place, my work audio chain now delivers everything that I was hoping for when I purchased the other components in it.

 Now that I'm done with these impressions, please note that the phrase "for the price" was not once used in them, nor was it implied or intended.


----------



## jamato8

Yes, I really like the texture and dynamics this amp imparts. It can definitely bring the musical alive.


----------



## slowth

erm.. what happens when the battery eventually dies out? I read somewhere in the beginning that batts are non replacable? How long wud it take for the batt to totally die out.

 I'm considering the p2 and the headsix for my coming custom IEMs... I'm no tech person so I prob wouldn't do a mod.. anyone with experience on the both of them care to PM me about their experience.. this'll be my first amp so.. yeah any feedback's appreciated.


----------



## lucifix

Hi everyone,

 I am getting a pair of UM2's and was wondering if the P2 makes a good pair with it?

 Thanks for the input!


 Gerald


----------



## Coop47

I've read here that the P2 can power the HD580/600/650, but I was wondering if it matches up better with either the 600 or the 650? I currently have 595's and while I plan to keep them, I'd like to upgrade to something warmer, bassier and more immersive. At first I was thinking of going the 880 route, but I think the 595's are analytical enough for me - I really want the deep soundstage and more "musical" experience that the Senns seem to offer. 

 After about a month of searching through threads, I've read arguments for both the 600 and the 650, but I can't find anything comparing their respective synergies with the P2. Any help would really be appreciated!

 (By the way, thanks to all of you who have contributed to the thread and pointed me towards this great amp. I'm really enjoying it.)


----------



## jamato8

They are close in sound and frankly, because of the same type of driver etc, I don't think there will be a difference.


----------



## Coop47

Thanks John. Your posts have been among the most helpful as I try to figure out what might work for me. I'm leaning towards the 600's as the safer bet (supposedly easier to drive/less complaints of a veil), but your posts endorsing the 650/P2 pairing have me thinking twice.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Coop47* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks John. Your posts have been among the most helpful as I try to figure out what might work for me. I'm leaning towards the 600's as the safer bet (supposedly easier to drive/less complaints of a veil), but your posts endorsing the 650/P2 pairing have me thinking twice._

 

Everyone has their preference. I will be honest with you in that I prefer the Ultrasone Proline 750's to the 650's but the 650's are open and easy sounding. Ray of RSA preferes the HD600 to the 650. Our ear shapes, frequency response, personal taste are all a little different. I understand the frustration at times. Just imagine when I bought the Ultrasone Ed. 9 unheard!


----------



## Coop47

I hear you in regards to personal preference. Since I can't find a place to sample cans, I'm trying to read as many threads and signatures listing gear as possible to see get a sense of what works with what (and more importantly, what won't work). With the P2 having a somewhat limited run, I'm having a hard time getting a good sense of its strengths and weakenesses as they relate to headphone pairings. I've read a ton about the Senns and how you need a powerful amp to drive them, so it's nice to read at least once or twice that the P2 can do the job.

 I did a little research on the 750's a while back and will read up again, but would you mind telling me how the Ultrasones compare to the 650's in terms of soundstage and warmth/bass? I've read that the P2 is better paired with a brighter headphone - is that why you prefer the 750's?

 To top it off, I was very close to pulling the trigger on the 600's yesterday (had an Overstock coupon that was about to expire) until I re-read the thread on "old" vs "new" Senns. Now I have to worry about trying to ferret out headphone vintage too. Forget the wallet - my brain hurts!

 Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Coop47

I'm continuing to obsess on the 600/650 decision. (I think I want to go for the 650's, but while I certainly respect and appreciate John's opinion, I keep reading how nothing short of a nuclear power plant will drive the 650's.) I wrote iBasso and thought I'd share their reply here:

  Quote:


 Hello, Sir,
 Thank you for your email.
 We only have HD600. The P2 drives the HD600 well. The P2 has transistors 
 buf. It should not have problem to drive the HD650.

 Sincerely
 iBasso Audio


----------



## ZionTiTaN

I have my P2 for about one month now and it has more than 80 hours of burning in. Recently, I notice that there is a distinct hiss. I am pairing it with an iPod Nano 3rd Gen and UE super fi. 4. 

 Is it normal for the hiss? If not, what could possibly be the problem?
 And how long does it take for the P2 to be fully burn in?


----------



## kshelton

Thread revival! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So how does would the P2 compair to the more current amps on the market? Is this still a very good amp? I might be picking one up but I just wanted to ask this question first. Also anyone using a P2 with the RE0??


----------



## kshelton

Hello.....anyone? Also any advice on what opamp would work well with the P2 + RE0? This will be my first portable amp so I am looking forward to tinkering with it.


----------

